# Battle of the Aircraft: Read the Rules Before Posting!



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a little game that is played on a forum that I frequent (although it has to do with music). I will put this in the "Off topic" thread.

This is sort of a Battle of the Aircraft.

Basically 7 aircraft will be put into a list. Each one starts off with 20 points. Every post a user must "kill" and "save" an aircraft. When you "kill" an aircraft you remove 2 points, and when you "save" an aircraft you give it 2 points. When an aircraft reaches 40 points it is added to the Hall of Fame, when an aircraft reaches 0 points it is added to the Hall of Shame.

A user can only vote (Kill and Save) in this thread once per day. So you can not vote 5 times for the same aircraft in the same day. Once an aircraft is in the Hall of Shame or Hall of Fame it can no longer be voted on or added again to the list.

The list can contain aircraft from any type (fighter, bomber, transport ect).

*Here is the list from the last thread, you may continue it now. I think I have all correct the way it should be. Now if people will just pay attention. This is s a really simple game.

1. You copy the post before you and save and kill one aircraft and post it.

2. You can only vote once for 24 hour time period (once per day)*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28
Do24T - 16
Hs 219 - 16
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 12
Fokker C.X - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28
Do24T - 16
Hs 219 - 14 Kill
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 12
Fokker C.X - 20 Save

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28
Do24T - 18 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 14 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 10 - KILL
Fokker C.X - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 30 SAVE
Do24T - 18 
Hs 219 - 14 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 18 KILL
Bloch MB 157 - 10 - 
Fokker C.X - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 30
Do24T - 18 
Hs 219 - 14 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 16 - *KILL*
Bloch MB 157 - 10 - 
Fokker C.X - 22 - *SAVE* 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 30
Do24T - 16 KILL
Hs 219 - 14 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 16 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 12 - SAVE
Fokker C.X - 22 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## parsifal (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 30
Do24T - 16 
Hs 219 - 12 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 SAVE
YAK-3 - 16 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 12 - 
Fokker C.X - 22 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 30
Do24T - 18 Save
Hs 219 - 12 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 16 -
Bloch MB 157 - 10 Kill
Fokker C.X - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Pong (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me join the craziness of this game again.

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 32 SAVE
Do24T - 18 
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26
YAK-3 - 14 KILL
Bloch MB 157 - 10
Fokker C.X - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 32 
Do24T - 16 KILL
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26
YAK-3 - 14 
Bloch MB 157 - 12 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 8, 2010)

Boy I jacked that other one up didnt I. I didnt post what ever I felt like, I forgot that when I click on the thread it goes to the last unread post instead of the very last post. So thats why I posted the wrong thing, I just didnt check over to make sure ti was the right one. My apologies guys, I will try and be more careful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Boy I jacked that other one up didnt I. I didnt post what ever I felt like, I forgot that when I click on the thread it goes to the last unread post instead of the very last post. So thats why I posted the wrong thing, I just didnt check over to make sure ti was the right one. My apologies guys, I will try and be more careful.



Its all good. I did not actually think you were posting whatever you felt like. I was just giving you ****! 

Please continue posting in this thread.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 34 SAVE 
Do24T - 16 
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 KILL
YAK-3 - 14 
Bloch MB 157 - 12
Fokker C.X - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 36 *SAVE*
Do24T - 16
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 14
Bloch MB 157 - 10 *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 36
Do24T - 16
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 12 - *KILL*
Bloch MB 157 - 10 
Fokker C.X - 24 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 36
Do24T - 18 SAVE
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 8 - KILL 
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 38 *SAVE*
Do24T - 18
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 - *KILL* 
Fokker C.X - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 38 
Do24T - 16 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 26 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 36 *KILL *
Do24T - 18 *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## parsifal (Mar 9, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 36 
Do24T - 18 
Hs 219 - 10 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 SAVE
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 38 - SAVE
Do24T - 18 
Hs 219 - 10 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 4 - KILL
Fokker C.X - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 9, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 38 
Do24T - 16 KILL
Hs 219 - 10
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 9, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 NEW
Do24T - 16 
Hs 219 - 10
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 24 KILL

Hall of Fame:
Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' SAVE/Aichi D3A1 Val/ A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 18 Save
Hs 219 - 10
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 12 
Bloch MB 157 - 4 Kill
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' SAVE/Aichi D3A1 Val/ A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka/ Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 20 - *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 10
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 10 - *KILL* 
Bloch MB 157 - 4
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' SAVE/Aichi D3A1 Val/ A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka/ Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 22 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 10
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 2 - KILL
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' SAVE/Aichi D3A1 Val/ A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka/ Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 22 
Hs 219 - 12 - SAVE
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 - KILL 
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 2 
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' SAVE/Aichi D3A1 Val/ A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju 87 Stuka/ Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 22 
Hs 219 - 14 *SAVE*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 8 *KILL*
Bloch MB 157 - 2 
Fokker C.X - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## parsifal (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 22 
Hs 219 - 12 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 8 
Bloch MB 157 - 4 SAVE 
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20 
Do24T - 24 Save
Hs 219 - 12 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 8 
Bloch MB 157 - 2 Kill
Fokker C.X - 24 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 20
Do24T - 22 KILL
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 8
Bloch MB 157 - 4 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 22 SAVE
Do24T - 20 KILL
Hs 219 - 12
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 8
Bloch MB 157 - 4 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 22
Do24T - 20
Hs 219 - 10 Kill
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 8
Bloch MB 157 - 6 Save
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 22
Do24T - 20
Hs 219 - 8 *Kill*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 10 *Save*
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 22
Do24T - 22 - *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 8 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 - *KILL*
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 24

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 22
Do24T - 24 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 8 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 - KILL
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 22
Do24T - 24 - 
Hs 219 - 6 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 -
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 8 SAVE 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 24 - SAVE
Do24T - 24 
Hs 219 - 6 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 - KILL 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 24 
Do24T - 22 - KILL
Hs 219 - 6 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 
YAK-3 - 10 
Bloch MB 157 - 8 -SAVE
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 24 
Do24T - 22 
Hs 219 - 8 *SAVE*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 
YAK-3 - 8 *KILL *
Bloch MB 157 - 8 
Fokker C.X - 24

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 24 
Do24T - 24 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 8 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 
YAK-3 - 8 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 - KILL 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 26 SAVE 
Do24T - 24 -
Hs 219 - 8 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18 KILL
YAK-3 - 8 
Bloch MB 157 - 6 
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 26
Do24T - 24 -
Hs 219 - 8
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 10 *SAVE*
Bloch MB 157 - 4 *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 24

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 28 *SAVE*
Do24T - 24 -
Hs 219 - 8
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 10]
Bloch MB 157 - 2 *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 24

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174[/QUOTE]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 28 
Do24T - 26 Save
Hs 219 - 8
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 10
Bloch MB 157 - 0 Kill ------------------ HOS
Fokker C.X - 24
Avia B-534 - 20 --------------- New

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 28 
Do24T - 28 - *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 8
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 24
Avia B-534 - 18 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 28
Do24T - 28
Hs 219 - 6 Kill
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 26 Save
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## parsifal (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 28
Do24T - 28
Hs 219 - 4 Kill
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 12 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 26 
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 28
Do24T - 26 KILL
Hs 219 - 4 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 18
YAK-3 - 12 
Fokker C.X - 28 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 30 - SAVE
Do24T - 26 
Hs 219 - 4 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 16 _ KILL
YAK-3 - 12 
Fokker C.X - 28 
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 30 
Do24T - 28 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 4 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 14 - KILL
YAK-3 - 12 
Fokker C.X - 28 
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 30
Do24T - 30 Save
Hs 219 - 4
SM - 79 Sparviero - 12 Kill
YAK-3 - 12
Fokker C.X - 28
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 32 SAVE
Do24T - 30 
Hs 219 - 4
SM - 79 Sparviero - 10 KILL
YAK-3 - 12
Fokker C.X - 28
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 32
Do24T - 32 - *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 2 *KILL*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 10
YAK-3 - 12
Fokker C.X - 28
Avia B-534 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 34 - *SAVE*
Do24T - 32 
Hs 219 - 2 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 10
YAK-3 - 12
Fokker C.X - 26 *KILL*
Avia B-534 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174/Bloch MB 157


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 34 
Do24T - 32 
Hs 219 - 4 *SAVE *(_ohh, I feel I'm fighting a losing battle_!)
SM - 79 Sparviero - 10
YAK-3 - 10 *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 26 
Avia B-534 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157


----------



## parsifal (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 34 
Do24T - 32 
Hs 219 - 2 KILL (_ohh, I feel I'm fighting a losing battle _Probably...)
SM - 79 Sparviero - 10
YAK-3 - 12 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 26 
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 36 - SAVE
Do24T - 32 
Hs 219 - 2 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 8 - KILL
YAK-3 - 12 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 26 
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 36 
Do24T - 30 KILL
Hs 219 - 2 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 8 
YAK-3 - 12 
Fokker C.X - 28 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 36 
Do24T - 32 SAVE
Hs 219 - 0 KILL.... to HOS
SM - 79 Sparviero - 8 
YAK-3 - 12 
Fokker C.X - 28
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 20 ... NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 36
Do24T - 32
SM - 79 Sparviero - 8
YAK-3 - 12
Fokker C.X - 30 Save
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 18 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 38 SAVE
Do24T - 32
SM - 79 Sparviero - 8
YAK-3 - 10 KILL
Fokker C.X - 30 
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219


----------



## parsifal (Mar 13, 2010)

SBD Dauntless- 40 SAVE - HOF
Do24T - 32
SM - 79 Sparviero - 8
YAK-3 - 10 
Fokker C.X - 30 
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16 KILL
Short Sunderland 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2010)

Do24T - 34 Save
SM - 79 Sparviero - 6 Kill
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 30
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2010)

Do24T - 34 Save
SM - 79 Sparviero - 4 - *KILL*
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 32 - *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2010)

Do24T - 36 *Save*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 2 - *KILL*
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 32 - 
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2010)

Do24T - 38 *SAVE*
SM - 79 Sparviero -0 *KILL *-------*HoS*
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 32 - 
Avia B-534 - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 20 
He 115 - 20 ------*NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM - 79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Mar 14, 2010)

the battle of the seaplanes begins.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2010)

Do24T - 38 
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 32 
Avia B-534 - 16 - KILL
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22 - SAVE
He 115 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM - 79 Sparviero


----------



## Marcel (Mar 14, 2010)

Difficult to choose which to kill 

Do24T - 38
YAK-3 - 10
Fokker C.X - 34 Save
Avia B-534 - 16
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 20 Kill
He 115 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM - 79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 14, 2010)

Do24T - 38
YAK-3 - 8 KILL
Fokker C.X - 34 
Avia B-534 - 16
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22 SAVE
He 115 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate'

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM - 79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2010)

Do24T - 40 ..... HOF
YAK-3 - 8 
Fokker C.X - 34 
Avia B-534 - 14 - KILL
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20 ....NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' /Do24T

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM - 79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2010)

YAK-3 - 6 - *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 36 - *SAVE* 
Avia B-534 - 14 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' /Do24T

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM - 79 Sparviero


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4 *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 36 
Avia B-534 - 14 
Blohm  Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22
He 115A - 22 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 20

*Hall of Fame:* 
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T

*Hall of Shame:* 
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Marcel (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4
Fokker C.X - 38 - Save
Avia B-534 - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22
He 115A - 22
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4
Fokker C.X - 40 - Save HOF
Avia B-534 - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 22
He 115A - 20 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4
Avia B-534 - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 24 - SAVE
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 18 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4
Avia B-534 - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 24 - 
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
LeO 451 - 16 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 6 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 24 -
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 14 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Marcel (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah another French one going down fast
Doesn't look that bad (flew until 1957) even though it's French :

*Leo 451*:
Designed by the firm LiorÈ-et-Olivier starting in 1935 but constructed beginning in 1938 after being nationalized into SociÈtÈ nationale des constructions aÈronautiques du sud-est, the LeO 451 medium bombers were designed as the next generation French bombers. The philosophy of the all-metal design called for a fast bomber that could force interceptors into tail chases, which minimizes the aircraft's profile when being attacked, and also gave maximum effectiveness to LeO 451 bombers' tail gunners. Partially due to production delays from the shortage of engines, only 22 were delivered to the French Air Force out of an order of 749 when the European War began in Sep 1939. When France was invaded by Germany in May 1940, 222 were built by only 54 were fitted for combat. The first combat sortie took place on 11 May 1940, when 10 LeO 451 bombers attacked German positions from a low altitude; one was shot down during the mission and 8 returned with heavy damage. By the end of the short French campaign, they flew 400 combat missions and dropped 320 tons of bombs, but 31 of them were shot down, 40 were damaged beyond repair, and 5 were lost in accidents. LeO 451 bombers remained in service with the Vichy government after the surrender, which fitted them with heavier defensive armaments but their roles quickly shifted to freight and transport roles as the Vichy government was technically no longer at war. Some LeO 451 saw action during the short Vichy resistance against Allied landings in North Africa and then against German and Italian forces on the side of the Allies, but the engagements were limited. A total of 561 were built between 1938 and 1942. When the last of the LeO 451 bombers was retired from active service in Sep 1957, it was the last pre-WW2 French design to retire.

Source: Wikipedia.

SPECIFICATIONS

LeO 451
Machinery	Two Gnome-Rhone 14N 48/49 or 38/39 14-cylinder air-cooled two-row radial engines rated at 1,060hp each
Armament	1x20mm dorsal Hispano-Suiza HS.404 cannon, 1x7.5mm forward MAC 1934 machine gun, 1x7.5mm ventral turret MAC 1934 machine gun, up to 1,500kg of bombs
Span	9.99 m
Length	9.99 m
Height	5.24 m
Wing Area	66.00 m²
Weight, Empty	7,530 kg
Weight, Maximum	11,398 kg
Speed, Maximum	480 km/h
Speed, Cruising	420 km/h
Service Ceiling	9,000 m
Range, Normal	2,900 km


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Ah another French one going down fast
> Doesn't look that bad (flew until 1957) even though it's French :



I would kill it even if it were American or Germany as well...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4 KILL
Avia B-534 - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 26 SAVE
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not quite sure why people are voting off the Yak-3. Sure it had a few shortcomings, what plane didn't. It was a very good aircraft with excellent performance.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2010)

YAK-3 - 4 
Avia B-534 - 12 - *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 16
Short Sunderland 28 - *SAVE*
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

YAK-3 - 6 - *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 12 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 14 - *KILL*
Short Sunderland 28
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Marcel (Mar 16, 2010)

YAK-3 - 6
Avia B-534 - 12
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 - KILL
Short Sunderland 28
He 115A - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 16 Save

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2010)

If the Bf 109E can end up in the HoS, anything is game.

YAK-3 - 6
Avia B-534 - 12
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 28
He 115A - 22 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 14 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2010)

YAK-3 - 6
Avia B-534 - 12
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 - SAVE
He 115A - 22 
Arado Ar 232 - 20
LeO 451 - 12 KILL

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2010)

YAK-3 - 6
Avia B-534 - 12
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 
He 115A - 22 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 Save
LeO 451 - 10 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

That is true Njaco..... Still make me scratch my head.

YAK-3 - 8 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 10 *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12
Short Sunderland 30
He 115A - 22
Arado Ar 232 - 22
LeO 451 - 10

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Mar 16, 2010)

ah the casualties of war......

YAK-3 - 10 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 
He 115A - 20 KILL 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 
LeO 451 - 10l

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 16, 2010)

YAK-3 - 10 
Avia B-534 - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 KILL 
LeO 451 - 12 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 16, 2010)

YAK-3 - 12 SAVE 
Avia B-534 - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 KILL
LeO 451 - 12 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 12 
Avia B-534 - 8 -*KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 32 - *SAVE* 
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 12 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 14 - *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 8
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 - *KILL*
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 12 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 16 - SAVE
Avia B-534 - 8
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 30 -
He 115A - 18 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 12 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 16
Avia B-534 - 8
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 32 - SAVE
He 115A - 18 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 14 *KILL*
Avia B-534 - 8
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 20 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2010)

Green for St. Patty's day. Good idea Njaco!

YAK-3 - 16 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 6 *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12
Short Sunderland 32
He 115A - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 18 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 6 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12
Short Sunderland 32
He 115A - 18 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 18 
Avia B-534 - 6 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12
Short Sunderland 32
He 115A - 18 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
LeO 451 - 8 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 18 
Avia B-534 - 6 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12
Short Sunderland *Save*3
He 115A - 18 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
LeO 451 - *Kill*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 18 
Avia B-534 - 6 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 12
Short Sunderland Save3
He 115A - 18 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 - KILL
LeO 451 - 8 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 18
Avia B-534 - 6
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 Kill
Short Sunderland 34
He 115A - 18
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## parsifal (Mar 17, 2010)

YAK-3 - 20 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 6
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 l
Short Sunderland 34
He 115A - 16 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier 
__________________


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 22 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 6
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 32 - *KILL*
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier 
__________________


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 24 - SAVE
Avia B-534 - 6
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 32 - 
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 8 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2010)

I think that Yak has been on one hellava ride! Wasn't it down to 4 points?!


YAK-3 - 24 
Avia B-534 - 4 *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 32 - 
He 115A - 18 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 8 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes it was. Glad to see it rising from the (almost) dead.

YAK-3 - 26 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 4 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 *KILL*
Short Sunderland 32 -
He 115A - 18
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 8

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 26
Avia B-534 - 4
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 KILL
Short Sunderland 32 -
He 115A - 18
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LeO 451 - 10 Save

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 26
Avia B-534 - 4
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 18
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
LeO 451 - 8 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## zoomar (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 26 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 4
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 18 *KILL*
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
LeO 451 - 8 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## parsifal (Mar 18, 2010)

I thiink people began to realize some of their voting choices were in fact decided on national lines rather than looking at the aircraft themselves....

YAK-3 - 28 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 4
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 16 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
LEO 451 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 30 *SAVE*
Avia B-534 - 4
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
LEO 451 - 6 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparvier


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 30 
Avia B-534 - 4 - *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 - *SAVE*
LEO 451 - 6 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 32 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 2 KILL
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 
LEO 451 - 6 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 34 SAVE
Avia B-534 - 0 KILL HOS
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 
LEO 451 - 6 
Mavis H6K 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 /Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 18, 2010)

YAK-3 - 32 
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 16 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 KILL
LEO 451 - 8 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 19, 2010)

YAK-3 - 34 SAVE
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 14 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
LEO 451 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## darka (Mar 19, 2010)

YAK-3 - 34
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 SAVE 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 14 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 KILL
LEO 451 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2010)

YAK-3 - 34
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 - SAVE 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 14 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
LEO 451 - 6 - KILL



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2010)

YAK-3 - 36 _ SAVE
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 
Short Sunderland 32 
He 115A - 14 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
LEO 451 - 4 - KILL



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 19, 2010)

The journey of the Yak is almost complete, as is the Leo...

YAK-3 - 38 - *SAVE*
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 32
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 18
LEO 451 - 2 - *KILL*



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Mar 19, 2010)

It actually has reached ther HOF already. My last post was not counted for some reqason


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2010)

ARSENAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2010)

YAK-3 - 38
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 32
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 16 - KILL
LEO 451 - 3 - Save



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2010)

YAK-3 - 38
Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 - *KILL*
Short Sunderland 34 - *SAVE*
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 16
LEO 451 - 4



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2010)

The Yak shoudl already in the Hall of Fame. Arsenal VG-33 reduced the count somehow. I will move the aircraft over and add another aircraft to the mix...


Mavis H6K - 20
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 
Short Sunderland 34 
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Save
LEO 451 - 2 Kill
P-51D Mustang - 20 -------New



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 18 *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 
Short Sunderland 34 
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
LEO 451 - 2
P-51D Mustang - 22 *SAVE*



*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 19, 2010)

Apologies on the Yak miscount..It appear Parsifal and I posted at nearly the same time and he got in a few seconds before I, and I neglected to edit the change.

Mavis H6K - 18 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 
Short Sunderland 34 
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 16 KILL
LEO 451 - 4 - SAVE
P-51D Mustang - 22 



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## darka (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 18 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 SAVE
Short Sunderland 34 
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
LEO 451 - 2 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 22 



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Apologies on the Yak miscount..It appear Parsifal and I posted at nearly the same time and he got in a few seconds before I, and I neglected to edit the change.



No worries it can happen...

Mavis H6K - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 
Short Sunderland 34
He 115A - 14
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Save
LEO 451 - 0 - Kill --------------- HOS
P-51D Mustang - 22
Fairy Swordfish - 20 ------------ New



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero/ LEO 451


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 
Short Sunderland 34
He 115A - 12 - KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 24 - SAVE
Fairy Swordfish - 20 



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero/ LEO 451


----------



## parsifal (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 
Short Sunderland 34
He 115A - 10 - KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 24 - 
Fairy Swordfish - 22 SAVE



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero/ LEO 451


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 16 *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 
Short Sunderland 36 *SAVE*
He 115A - 10 - 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 24 - 
Fairy Swordfish - 22 



*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero/ LEO 451


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 14 - *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10 
Short Sunderland 38 - *SAVE*
He 115A - 10 - 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 24 - 
Fairy Swordfish - 22 



*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero/ LEO 451


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 16 - Save
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 38
He 115A - 10 -
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 22 - Kill
Fairy Swordfish - 22



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X/Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero/ LEO 451


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis H6K - 14 *KILL *
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland 38
He 115A - 12 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairy Swordfish - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 20 - NEW
Mavis H6K - 14 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Short Sunderland - 40 SAVE - HOF
He 115A - 12 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairy Swordfish - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 22 - Save
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 12
Arado Ar 232 - 16
P-51D Mustang - 20 - KILL
Fairy Swordfish - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 - *SAVE*
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 10 - *KILL*
Arado Ar 232 - 16
P-51D Mustang - 20
Fairly Swordfish - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 8 Kill
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Save
P-51D Mustang - 20
Fairly Swordfish - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 6 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 22 SAVE 
Fairly Swordfish - 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## parsifal (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 6 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 KILL 
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairly Swordfish - 24 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## darka (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4 KILL 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairly Swordfish - 26 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451 
__________________


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
P-51D Mustang - 20 KILL 
Fairly Swordfish - 28 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 45


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 22 *KILL*
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
P-51D Mustang - 22 *SAVE* 
Fairly Swordfish - 28 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 45[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 SAVE
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4 
Arado Ar 232 - 14 KILL 
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairly Swordfish - 28 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 SAVE
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4
Arado Ar 232 - 14
P-51D Mustang - 20 KILL
Fairly Swordfish - 28

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4
Arado Ar 232 - 12 - KIL
P-51D Mustang - 22 - SAVE
Fairly Swordfish - 28

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## parsifal (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24 KILL
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 4
Arado Ar 232 - 12 - 
P-51D Mustang - 22 - 
Fairly Swordfish - 30 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 2 *KILL*
Arado Ar 232 - 12 -
P-51D Mustang - 22 -
Fairly Swordfish - 32 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24
Mavis H6K - 14
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
He 115A - 0 Kill ------------- HOS
Arado Ar 232 - 14 Save
P-51D Mustang - 22
Fairly Swordfish - 32
Farman NC.223 - 20 ----------- New 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24
Mavis H6K - 12 KILL
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 10
Arado Ar 232 - 14 Save
P-51D Mustang - 22
Fairly Swordfish - 34 SAVE
Farman NC.223 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24
Mavis H6K - 12
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 - *KILL*
Arado Ar 232 - 14
P-51D Mustang - 22
Fairly Swordfish - 36 - *SAVE*
Farman NC.223 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Njaco (Mar 22, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 24
Mavis H6K - 10 *KILL*
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8 
Arado Ar 232 - 14
P-51D Mustang - 22
Fairly Swordfish - 38 - *SAVE*
Farman NC.223 - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## parsifal (Mar 23, 2010)

You guys surprise me sometimes.....the swordfish is doing well.....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 Save
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 8
Arado Ar 232 - 14
P-51D Mustang - 20 Kill
Fairly Swordfish - 38
Farman NC.223 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 14
P-51D Mustang - 22 SAVE
Fairly Swordfish - 38
Farman NC.223 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 Save
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairly Swordfish - 38
Farman NC.223 - 18 Kill

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 23, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 6 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
P-51D Mustang - 20 KILL
Fairly Swordfish - 40- SAVE HOF
Farman NC.223 - 18 
CAC Wirraway- 20-----NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito /Fairly Swordfish/ Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2010)

You actually voted to kill the P-51D? WOW! I mean, I think it's over rated too, but still..... hahahaha

Fokker T.V - 28 *SAVE*
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 4 *KILL*
Arado Ar 232 - 16
P-51D Mustang - 20 
Farman NC.223 - 18
CAC Wirraway- 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I didn't want to be called too nationalistic....... Hence why I added an RAAF aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 26 
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 4 - *KILL*
Arado Ar 232 - 16 - *SAVE*
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Fairly Swordfish - 38
Farman NC.223 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Gnomey, I think you made a error. I save the Swordfish, and replaced it with the Wirraway.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2010)

Right, Corrected Gnomey's post:

Fokker T.V - 28
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 2KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Save
P-51D Mustang - 20
Farman NC.223 - 18
CAC Wirraway- 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 Save
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 2
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 18 Kill
Farman NC.223 - 18
CAC Wirraway- 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## parsifal (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 Save
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 2
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 20 SAVE 
Farman NC.223 - 16 KILL
CAC Wirraway- 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A 
__________________


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 10
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 2
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 22 - SAVE 
Farman NC.223 - 14 KILL
CAC Wirraway- 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 18 KILL
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 2
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Farman NC.223 - 14 
CAC Wirraway- 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 18 
Blohm Voss Bv 138 - 2
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
P-51D Mustang - 22 
Farman NC.223 - 12 Kill 
CAC Wirraway- 22 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30
Mavis H6K - 18
Blohm Voss Bv 140 -* SAVE HOF*
A-20 Boston - *NEW*
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 24
Farman NC.223 - 10 *KILL*
CAC Wirraway- 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 - *SAVE*
Mavis H6K - 18
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 24
Farman NC.223 - 8 - *KILL*
CAC Wirraway- 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 18
A-20 Boston - 22 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 22 - *KILL*
Farman NC.223 - 8
CAC Wirraway- 22

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 24, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 18
A-20 Boston - 22 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 20 KILL
Farman NC.223 - 10 SAVE
CAC Wirraway- 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 140


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 34 - *SAVE*
Mavis H6K - 18
A-20 Boston - 22 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 20
Farman NC.223 - 8 - *KILL*
CAC Wirraway- 22
*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 140


----------



## parsifal (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 34 
Mavis H6K - 18
A-20 Boston - 22 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 22SAVE
Farman NC.223 - 6 - KILL
CAC Wirraway- 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 140


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36 Save
Mavis H6K - 18
A-20 Boston - 22
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 20 Kill
Farman NC.223 - 6
CAC Wirraway- 22

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 140


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, its the BV 138 - not BV 140. Thor you got confused. It had only 2 points and I'm sure you wanted to kill it but you added 2 points to the mark number as a save. At least its in the right place. 



Fokker T.V - 36 
Mavis H6K - 16 *KILL*
A-20 Boston - 22
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 20 
Farman NC.223 - 6
CAC Wirraway- 24 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36 
Mavis H6K - 16 
A-20 Boston - 22
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 20 
Farman NC.223 - 4 - KILL
CAC Wirraway- 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36 
Mavis H6K - 16 
A-20 Boston - 22
Arado Ar 232 - 22 Save
P-51D Mustang - 20 
Farman NC.223 - 2 Kill
CAC Wirraway- 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36 
Mavis H6K - 16 
A-20 Boston - 20 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 22 
P-51D Mustang - 20 
Farman NC.223 - 2 
CAC Wirraway- 28 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36
Mavis H6K - 16
A-20 Boston - 20 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 20
Farman NC.223 - 4 SAVE
CAC Wirraway- 28 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36
Mavis H6K - 16
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 22 *SAVE*
Farman NC.223 - 2 *KILL*
CAC Wirraway- 28

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry but it's a game?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2010)

Bullo Loris said:


> Sorry but it's a game?



Yes it is...


----------



## darka (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36
Mavis H6K - 16
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 24 SAVE
Farman NC.223 - 0 KILL
CAC Wirraway- 28
OV 1 Mohawk 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## parsifal (Mar 25, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 34 KILL
Mavis H6K - 16
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 26 SAVE
CAC Wirraway- 28
OV 1 Mohawk 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 KILL
Mavis H6K - 16
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 30 SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 
Mavis H6K - 18 - *SAVE*
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 24 - *KILL*
CAC Wirraway- 30 
OV 1 Mohawk 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 
Mavis H6K - 18 
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 18 - KILL
P-51D Mustang - 24 
CAC Wirraway- 32 - SAVE 
OV 1 Mohawk 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138


----------



## darka (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 
Mavis H6K - 18 
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 16 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 24 
CAC Wirraway- 32 
OV 1 Mohawk 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2010)

Everyone has been sticking to WW2 aircraft and someone throws in an OV-1...

Fokker T.V - 32 
Mavis H6K - 16 Kill
A-20 Boston - 20
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Save
P-51D Mustang - 24 
CAC Wirraway- 32 
OV 1 Mohawk 22 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 16
A-20 Boston - 22 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 24
CAC Wirraway- 32
OV 1 Mohawk 20 *KILL* 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 14 - *KILL* 
A-20 Boston - 24 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 24
CAC Wirraway- 32
OV 1 Mohawk 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 - SAVE
Mavis H6K - 14 
A-20 Boston - 24 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 - KILL
P-51D Mustang - 24
CAC Wirraway- 32
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## parsifal (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 KILL
Mavis H6K - 14 
A-20 Boston - 24 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 - 
P-51D Mustang - 26 SAVE
CAC Wirraway- 32
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 12 Kill
A-20 Boston - 24
Arado Ar 232 - 18 Save
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 32
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 10 Kill
A-20 Boston - 24
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 34 - SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 8 - *KILL*
A-20 Boston - 26 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 34
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 6 - KILL
A-20 Boston - 26 - 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 36 SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 SAVE
Mavis H6K - 6 
A-20 Boston - 26 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 4 *KILL*
A-20 Boston - 26 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
P-51D Mustang - 28 *SAVE* 
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 4
A-20 Boston - 28 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 14 *KILL*
P-51D Mustang - 28
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 27, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 6 *SAVE*
A-20 Boston - 28 
Arado Ar 232 - 14 
P-51D Mustang - 26 *KILL*
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32
Mavis H6K - 4 - *KILL*
A-20 Boston - 28 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 - *SAVE*
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## parsifal (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 KILL
Mavis H6K - 4 - 
A-20 Boston - 28 
Arado Ar 232 - 16 
P-51D Mustang - 28 SAVE
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30 
Mavis H6K - 2 *KILL *
A-20 Boston - 28 
Arado Ar 232 - 18 *SAVE *
P-51D Mustang - 28 
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 30
Mavis H6K - 0 Kill ------------- HOS
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
P-51D Mustang - 28
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20
Junkers W34 - 20 -------New

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 32 Save
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 20
P-51D Mustang - 26 Kill
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20
Junkers W34 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 34 - Save
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 18 - KILL
P-51D Mustang - 26 
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 20
Junkers W34 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 34
A-20 Boston - 30 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 26
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 18 - *KILL*
Junkers W34 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36 *SAVE*
A-20 Boston - 30 
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 26
CAC Wirraway- 36
OV 1 Mohawk 16 - *KILL*
Junkers W34 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 36 
A-20 Boston - 28 KILL
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 26
CAC Wirraway- 38 SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 16 
Junkers W34 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 38 - Save
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 24 - Kill
CAC Wirraway- 38
OV 1 Mohawk 16
Junkers W34 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 38 
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 16 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 24 
CAC Wirraway- 40 - SAVE..... HOF
OV 1 Mohawk 16
Junkers W34 - 20
Mitsubishi A5M Claude NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 38 
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 18 - *SAVE*
P-51D Mustang - 24 
OV 1 Mohawk 16
Junkers W34 - 18 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 40 - *HOF*
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 16
Junkers W34 - 16 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
A26 Invader - 20 - *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2010)

Fokker T.V - 40 - HOF
A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 16
Junkers W34 - 16 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 Kill
A26 Invader - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## darka (Mar 29, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 28
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 18 SAVE
Junkers W34 - 14 KILL 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 
A26 Invader - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K 


Isn't the invader the same as the Marauder, which is in HOF???


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 29, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30 SAVE
Arado Ar 232 - 18 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 18 
Junkers W34 - 14 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 
A26 Invader - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30
Arado Ar 232 - 18
P-51D Mustang - 22 Kill
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 14
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 Save
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 30, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30
Arado Ar 232 - 20 *Save*
P-51D Mustang - 20 *Kill*
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 14
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 
A26 Invader - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 22 _ SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 12 - KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## parsifal (Mar 30, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30
Arado Ar 232 - 20 
P-51D Mustang - 24 _ SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 10 - KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30
Arado Ar 232 - 22 - *SAVE*
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 8 *KILL*
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 
A26 Invader - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 30
Arado Ar 232 - 24 Save
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 8 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 Kill
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 32 SAVE
Arado Ar 232 - 22 KILL
P-51D Mustang - 24
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 8 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 32 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 
P-51D Mustang - 26 - SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 8 - KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 32 
Arado Ar 232 - 24 Save
P-51D Mustang - 26 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 6 Kill
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 32 
Arado Ar 232 - 24
P-51D Mustang - 28 SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 4 KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## darka (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 32 
Arado Ar 232 - 24
P-51D Mustang - 28 
OV 1 Mohawk 20 SAVE
Junkers W34 - 2 KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 34 *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 24
P-51D Mustang - 28 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 0 *KILL - HOS*
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
A26 Invader - 20
Me-410 Hornisse - 20 *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 36 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar 232 - 24
P-51D Mustang - 28 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 2 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 31, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 38 - SAVE
Arado Ar 232 - 22 - KILL
P-51D Mustang - 28 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 2 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 38 - 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 - 
P-51D Mustang - 30 SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 2 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 KILL
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 38 - 
Arado Ar 232 - 20 - Kill
P-51D Mustang - 32 SAVE
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 2 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2010)

A-20 Boston - 38 - 
Arado Ar 232 - 22 Save
P-51D Mustang - 32 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - 2 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 Kill
A26 Invader - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Apr 1, 2010)

A-20 Boston - SAVE - HoF
Arado Ar 232 - 22 
Bachem Ba 349 - 20 NEW
P-51D Mustang - 32
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Junkers W34 - KILL HoS
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 20 NEW
A26 Invader - 20


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 24 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 - *KILL*
P-51D Mustang - 32
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 20
A26 Invader - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34[/QUOTE]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 1, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 24 -
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 34 *SAVE*
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 18 *KILL*
A26 Invader - 20


*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 22 - KILL
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 34 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 20 - SAVE
A26 Invader - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 20 - KILL
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 36 - SAVE 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 20 - 
A26 Invader - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## parsifal (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 18 - KILL
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 38 - SAVE 
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 20 - 
A26 Invader - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 18 
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 
P-51D Mustang - 40 - moved to HOF
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 18 - KILL
A26 Invader - 22 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20 - NEW



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 20 Save
Bachem Ba 349 - 16 Kill
OV 1 Mohawk 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 18 
A26 Invader - 22 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20 



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 22 *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 14 *KILL*
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Amiot 143 - 18 
A26 Invader - 22 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20 



*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 20 kill
Bachem Ba 349 - 14
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12
Amiot 143 - 20 save
A26 Invader - 22
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 20
Bachem Ba 349 - 14
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12
Amiot 143 -18 - KILL
A26 Invader - 24 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 20
Bachem Ba 349 - 12 - Kill
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 SAVE
Amiot 143 -18 - 
A26 Invader - 24 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## parsifal (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 18 KILL
Bachem Ba 349 - 12l
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 SAVE
Amiot 143 -18 - 
A26 Invader - 24 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 20
Bachem Ba 349 - 10 - KILL
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Amiot 143 -18 - 
A26 Invader - 26 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 22 Save
Bachem Ba 349 - 8 Kill
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Amiot 143 -18 -
A26 Invader - 26 - 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20



Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 24 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 6 *KILL*
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Amiot 143 -18 -
A26 Invader - 26 - 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 22 - KILL
Bachem Ba 349 - 6 
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Amiot 143 - 20 - SAVE
A26 Invader - 26 - 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis /


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 24 *SAVE *
Bachem Ba 349 - 4 *KILL *
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Amiot 143 - 20 
A26 Invader - 26 - 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 24 
Bachem Ba 349 - 2 - KILL 
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 - SAVE
Amiot 143 - 20 
A26 Invader - 26 - 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 24 
Bachem Ba 349 - 2
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 
Amiot 143 - 18 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 28 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:
*Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 26 Save
Bachem Ba 349 - 0 Kill ------------- HOS
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 18 - 
A26 Invader - 28 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Hawker Typhoon - 20 --------- New

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 26 
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 16 - Kill
A26 Invader - 28 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Hawker Typhoon - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 28 - SAVE 
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 14 - Kill
A26 Invader - 28 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Hawker Typhoon - 22 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349 

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 26 KILL
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 14 -l
A26 Invader - 28 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Hawker Typhoon - 24 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 26
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 14
A26 Invader - 28 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 - *KILL*
Hawker Typhoon - 26 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 28 Save
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 12 Kill
A26 Invader - 28
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 - 
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 26 KILL
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 14 SAVE
A26 Invader - 28
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 28 *SAVE *
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Amiot 143 - 14 
A26 Invader - 28
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 *KILL *
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 28 
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 *SAVE *
Amiot 143 - 14 
A26 Invader - 26 *KILL *
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 30 *SAVE*
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
Amiot 143 - 12 *KILL*
A26 Invader - 26
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 32 Save
OV 1 Mohawk - 18
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
Amiot 143 - 10 *KILL!*
A26 Invader - 26
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 32 
OV 1 Mohawk - 16 KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 SAVE
Amiot 143 - 10 
A26 Invader - 26
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Hawker Typhoon - 26 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 32 
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 8 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 26
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Hawker Typhoon - 28 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 32 
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 6 - KILL
A26 Invader - 26
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 - SAVE
Hawker Typhoon - 28 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34 *SAVE*
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 4 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 26
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 
Hawker Typhoon - 28 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 2 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 28 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 
Hawker Typhoon - 28 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 32 KILL
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 4 SAVE
A26 Invader - 28 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 
Hawker Typhoon - 28 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34 Save
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 2 *KILL!*
A26 Invader - 28
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18
Hawker Typhoon - 28

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 2 
A26 Invader - 30 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 - *KILL*
Hawker Typhoon - 28

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34
OV 1 Mohawk - 16
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 2 
A26 Invader - 30 - 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 - Kill
Hawker Typhoon - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34
OV 1 Mohawk - 14 - KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Amiot 143 - 2 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 - SAVE
Hawker Typhoon - 30 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 7, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 34
OV 1 Mohawk - 12 - KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 22 SAVE
Amiot 143 - 2 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 - 
Hawker Typhoon - 30 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / Fairly Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 87 Stuka / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / Do24T / Fokker C.X / Yak-3 / Short Sunderland / CAC Wirraway / Fokker T.V / A-20 Boston / P-51D Mustang

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Hs 219 / SM-79 Sparviero / LEO 451/ He 115A / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Farman NC.223 / Mavis H6K / Junkers W34/ Bachem Ba 349


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm gonna try and arrange these in alphabetical order so its a little easier choosing a new plane. Tried to pick a new one only to find it was already here. 

Arado Ar 232 - 36 *SAVE*
OV 1 Mohawk - 12 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 22 
Amiot 143 - 0 *KILL*................HoS
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Hawker Typhoon - 30 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20 *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 36
OV 1 Mohawk - 12 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 22 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 - KILL 
Hawker Typhoon - 32 - SAVE 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38 Save
OV 1 Mohawk - 10 Kill 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 22 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14
Hawker Typhoon - 32 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38
OV 1 Mohawk - 10
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 22 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 - *KILL*
Hawker Typhoon - 34 - *SAVE*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38
OV 1 Mohawk - 10
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 *KILL *
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 
Hawker Typhoon - 36 - *SAVE*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 36 - KILL
OV 1 Mohawk - 10
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 L 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 
Hawker Typhoon - 38 - SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 36
OV 1 Mohawk - 10
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 32 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 
Hawker Typhoon - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38 Save
OV 1 Mohawk - 8 Kill
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 
A26 Invader - 32 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12
Hawker Typhoon - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38 
OV 1 Mohawk - 6 KILL
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 
A26 Invader - 32 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12
Hawker Typhoon - 40 SAVE HOF
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 20 New


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38 
OV 1 Mohawk - 6 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 KILL 
A26 Invader - 32 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 20


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Whoever took the time to put the HOF and the HOS in alphabetical order.... good job !

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38 
OV 1 Mohawk - 4 *KILL* 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 32 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 22 *SAVE*


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38
OV 1 Mohawk - 2 *KILL*
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 32
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 24 *SAVE*


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 38
OV 1 Mohawk - 2 
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 30 KILL
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 26 SAVE


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2010)

Arado Ar 232 - 40 Save -------- HOF
OV 1 Mohawk - 0 ----------- HOS
Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 26 
P-80 Shooting Star - 20 ---------- NEW
C-46 Commando - 20 --------- NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Arado Ar 232

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/ OV 1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 - KILL
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 26 
P-80 Shooting Star - 20 
C-46 Commando - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/ /

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 
A26 Invader - 30 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 28 - SAVE 
P-80 Shooting Star - 20 
C-46 Commando - 18 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/ /


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
A26 Invader - 32 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 - *KILL*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 28
P-80 Shooting Star - 20 
C-46 Commando - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / 

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 SAVE
A26 Invader - 32 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 20
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 28
P-80 Shooting Star - 18 KILL
C-46 Commando - 18 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / 

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 34 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 18 *KILL*
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 28
P-80 Shooting Star - 18
C-46 Commando - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 Kill
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 18 
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 30 Save
P-80 Shooting Star - 18
C-46 Commando - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 - KILL
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 32 - SAVE
P-80 Shooting Star - 18
C-46 Commando - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero/


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 12 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 34 -*SAVE*
P-80 Shooting Star - 18
C-46 Commando - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 - KILL
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 SAVE 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 34
P-80 Shooting Star - 18
C-46 Commando - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 11, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 36 SAVE
P-80 Shooting Star - 18
C-46 Commando - 16 KILL

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 SAVE
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 36 
P-80 Shooting Star - 16 KILL
C-46 Commando - 16

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
A26 Invader - 34 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 36 - SAVE
P-80 Shooting Star - 16 
C-46 Commando - 14 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 - KILL
A26 Invader - 34
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 - SAVE 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 36 
P-80 Shooting Star - 16 
C-46 Commando - 14 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
A26 Invader - 34
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 38 SAVE
P-80 Shooting Star - 14 KILL
C-46 Commando - 14 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 36 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 38 
P-80 Shooting Star - 14
C-46 Commando - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 /

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 Kill
A26 Invader - 36 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
Grumman F6F Hellcat- 40 Save ------------ HOF
P-80 Shooting Star - 14
C-46 Commando - 14
Piaggio P.108 - 20 --------------- New


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10
A26 Invader - 38 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14 *KILL*
P-80 Shooting Star - 14
C-46 Commando - 14
Piaggio P.108 - 20


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 *SAVE*
A26 Invader - 38
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14 
P-80 Shooting Star - 12 *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 14
Piaggio P.108 - 20


*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 SAVE
A26 Invader - 38
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14 
P-80 Shooting Star - 12 
C-46 Commando - 12 KILL
Piaggio P.108 - 20


Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 - *KILL*
A26 Invader - 38
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14 
P-80 Shooting Star - 14 - *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 12
Piaggio P.108 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 - KILL
A26 Invader - 40 - SAVE - Moved to HOF
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14 
P-80 Shooting Star - 14 
C-46 Commando - 12
Piaggio P.108 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14
P-80 Shooting Star - 14
C-46 Commando - 14 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 *SAVE*
P-80 Shooting Star - 14
C-46 Commando - 14 
Piaggio P.108 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 
P-80 Shooting Star - 12 KILL
C-46 Commando - 14 
Piaggio P.108 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 
P-80 Shooting Star - 12 
C-46 Commando - 12 - KILL 
Piaggio P.108 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 
P-80 Shooting Star - 12 
C-46 Commando - 12
Piaggio P.108 - 22 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar-196 - 20 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 
P-80 Shooting Star - 12 
C-46 Commando - 12
Piaggio P.108 - 20 KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 18 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 12
C-46 Commando - 14 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20 - SAVE 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 12
C-46 Commando - 14
Piaggio P.108 - 18 - KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 12
C-46 Commando - 14
Piaggio P.108 - 16 - *KILL*
Arado Ar-196 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Apr 15, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 10 KILL
C-46 Commando - 14
Piaggio P.108 - 16 -
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 20
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 10 
C-46 Commando - 16 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 16 -
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 22 - SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 8 - KILL 
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 16 -
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24 - SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 6 - KILL 
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 16 -
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 6
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 18 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar-196 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 -SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 KILL
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 18 - 
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 16 - *KILL*
Arado Ar-196 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 14 - KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 - SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 KILL
C-46 Commando - 16 
Piaggio P.108 - 14 
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 - *SAVE*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2
C-46 Commando - 16
Piaggio P.108 - 12 *KILL*
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 - 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2
C-46 Commando - 16
Piaggio P.108 - 12 
Arado Ar-196 - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 - *KILL*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2
C-46 Commando - 16
Piaggio P.108 - 14 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar-196 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2
C-46 Commando - 18 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 14 
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 18
Piaggio P.108 - 12 *KILL* 
Arado Ar-196 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 
C-46 Commando - 18
Piaggio P.108 - 10 *KILL* 
Arado Ar-196 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## smackers (Apr 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 KILL
C-46 Commando - 18
Piaggio P.108 - 10
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 
C-46 Commando - 20 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 10
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 
C-46 Commando - 20 
Piaggio P.108 - 8 - KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 20 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 - *KILL*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 18 - *SAVE*
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 
C-46 Commando - 20 
Piaggio P.108 - 8
Arado Ar-196 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16 *KILL*
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 *SAVE* 
C-46 Commando - 20 
Piaggio P.108 - 8
Arado Ar-196 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 
C-46 Commando - 20 
Piaggio P.108 - 8
Arado Ar-196 - 18 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4
C-46 Commando - 22 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 8
Arado Ar-196 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4
C-46 Commando - 22 
Piaggio P.108 - 6 - KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## parsifal (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 KILL
C-46 Commando - 22 
Piaggio P.108 - 6 
Arado Ar-196 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24 - *KILL*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2
C-46 Commando - 22 
Piaggio P.108 - 8 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar-196 - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 24 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4 *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 22 
Piaggio P.108 - 6 *KILL* 
Arado Ar-196 - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 26 - SAVE 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 4
C-46 Commando - 22 
Piaggio P.108 - 4 - KILL 
Arado Ar-196 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero 

Charles
__________________


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 *SAVE*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
P-80 Shooting Star - 2 *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - 4
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A26 Invader / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Arado Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / A-20 Boston / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / C-47 Skytrain / De Havilland Mosquito / Do24T / Fairey Swordfish / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / Fokker C.X / Fokker T.V / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He-111 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / SBD Dauntless / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Short Sunderland / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Yak-3 / Grumman F6F Hellcat

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bachem Ba 349 / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant / Bristol Blenheim / Blohm Voss Bv 138 / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Bloch MB.174 / Bloch MB 157 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Hs 219 / He 115A / Ilyushin IL-2 / IAR-80 / Junkers W34 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / LEO 451 / Mavis H6K / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## smackers (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
B-25 Mitchell - 20 *NEW*
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - 4
Arado Ar-196 - 20 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
B-25 Mitchell - 20 
C-46 Commando - 20 *Kill*
Piaggio P.108 - 4
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
B-25 Mitchell - 20 
C-46 Commando - 22 Save
Piaggio P.108 - 4
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 30 - SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 16
B-25 Mitchell - 20 
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - 2 - KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 30 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14 - KILL
B-25 Mitchell - 20 
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - 2 
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 - *KILL* 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14
B-25 Mitchell - 20 
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - 4 - *SAVE* 
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 19, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20 SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14
B-25 Mitchell - 20
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - 2 KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 19, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 14
B-25 Mitchell - 22 *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 22
Piaggio P.108 - *0 KILL - HOS*
Junkers Ju 188 - *NEW*
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 28
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 12 - KILL
B-25 Mitchell - 22 
C-46 Commando - 22
Junkers Ju 188 - 22 SAVE
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 20
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 30 - SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10 - KILL
B-25 Mitchell - 22 
C-46 Commando - 22
Junkers Ju 188 - 
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 18 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 30 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10 
B-25 Mitchell - 24 Save
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 16 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 30 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10 
B-25 Mitchell - 26 - *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 30
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28 - *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 32 SAVE
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28 - 
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 
__________________


----------



## smackers (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 34 *SAVE*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28 -
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 14 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 34 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 26 *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 12 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 34 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28 Save
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 34 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 30 - *SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Arado Ar-196 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 36 - SAVE 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 30 
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 20 - KILL
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 38 - *SAVE*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 30
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## smackers (Apr 21, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8 - *KILL*
B-25 Mitchell - 30
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 10 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8
B-25 Mitchell - 28 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 Kill
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8
B-25 Mitchell - 30 Save
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10 - *SAVE*
B-25 Mitchell - 30
C-46 Commando - 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 - SAVE
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 38
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10 - 
B-25 Mitchell - 30
C-46 Commando - 18 _ KILL
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" - 40 *SAVE - HOF*
Short Sunderland - *NEW*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 30
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4 - 
Short Sunderland - 20 - NEW
Me 410B-2/U-4 - KILL
B-25 Mitchell - 30
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 - * SAVE*
Short Sunderland - 20
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8 
B-25 Mitchell - 28 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Mitsubishi G3M "Nell" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## smackers (Apr 22, 2010)

Short Sunderland - 20 - Removed as in HOF already

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6
Fairey Seafox - 20 - NEW
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8
B-25 Mitchell - 28
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18 - *KILL*
Arado Ar-196 - 24 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4 *KILL*
Short Sunderland - 22 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10 *SAVE*
B-25 Mitchell - 28
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18 
Arado Ar-196 - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## smackers (Apr 22, 2010)

Amendments made as Njaco posted as i was editing

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4
Fairey Seafox - 20
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18
Arado Ar-196 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## parsifal (Apr 23, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 SAVE
Fairey Seafox - 18 KILL
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18
Arado Ar-196 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 8 SAVE
Fairey Seafox - 16 KILL
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 28
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18
Arado Ar-196 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 6 - *KILL*
Fairey Seafox - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 30 -*SAVE*
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18
Arado Ar-196 - 24

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4 Kill
Fairey Seafox - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 32 Save
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18
Arado Ar-196 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2010)

My apologies for adding the Sunderland. I didn't see it already in the HOF

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4
Fairey Seafox - 16
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 34 *Save*
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 16 *Kill*
Arado Ar-196 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4
Fairey Seafox - 14 - *KILL*
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 10
B-25 Mitchell - 34
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 18 - *SAVE*
Arado Ar-196 - 24
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4
Fairey Seafox - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8 - KILL
B-25 Mitchell - 34
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20 - SAVE
Arado Ar-196 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 4
Fairey Seafox - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 6 - KILL
B-25 Mitchell - 34
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20 
Arado Ar-196 - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 2 *KILL*
Fairey Seafox - 14 
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 8 *SAVE*
B-25 Mitchell - 34
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20 
Arado Ar-196 - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## smackers (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 2
Fairey Seafox - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 6 *KILL*
B-25 Mitchell - 34
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 28 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2010)

Mitsubishi A5M Claude - 0 Kill ------HOS
Fairey Seafox - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 6 
B-25 Mitchell - 36 Save
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 28 
Westland Welkin - 20 --------- New

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 4 - KILL 
B-25 Mitchell - 36 
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30 - SAVE 
Westland Welkin - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 14
Me 410B-2/U-4 - 2 - KILL 
B-25 Mitchell - 38 0 SAVE 
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30 
Westland Welkin - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/ BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## parsifal (Apr 25, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 14
Me 410B-2/U - 0 - KILL HOS 
B-25 Mitchell - 40 SAVE HOF 
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30 
Westland Welkin - 20 
Fairey Firefly - 20 New
Dornier 335 - 20 New



Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 12 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30 
Westland Welkin - 20 
Fairey Firefly - 20
Dornier 335 - 22 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## smackers (Apr 26, 2010)

Do 335 removed as already in HOS

Fairey Seafox - 12 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 18 *KILL*
Fairey Firefly - 22 *SAVE*
Ki-61 Tony - 20 *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 12 
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16 *KILL*
Fairey Firefly - 22 
Ki-61 Tony - 22 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 10 - KILL 
C-46 Commando - 18
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16 
Fairey Firefly - 22 
Ki-61 Tony - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 8 Kill
C-46 Commando - 20 Save
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16
Fairey Firefly - 22
Ki-61 Tony - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 6 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 22 - *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16
Fairey Firefly - 22
Ki-61 Tony - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2010)

Me 410 to the HoS - man, that hurt! 


Fairey Seafox - 6 
C-46 Commando - 24 *SAVE *
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16
Fairey Firefly - 20 *KILL*
Ki-61 Tony - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 4 - KILL 
C-46 Commando - 24 
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16
Fairey Firefly - 20 
Ki-61 Tony - 26 - SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 2 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 26 - *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16
Fairey Firefly - 20 
Ki-61 Tony - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2010)

Fairey Seafox - 0 - *KILL - HOS*
SB2U Vindicator - 20 - *NEW*
C-46 Commando - 26
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 16
Fairey Firefly - 20
Ki-61 Tony - 28 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 20 
C-46 Commando - 28 Save
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 30
Westland Welkin - 14 Kill
Fairey Firefly - 20
Ki-61 Tony - 28 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 20 
C-46 Commando - 28 
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 32 - SAVE
Westland Welkin - 14 
Fairey Firefly - 18 - KILL
Ki-61 Tony - 28 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154/ Mitsubishi A5M Claude 

Charles


----------



## smackers (Apr 27, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 18 *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 28
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 34 *SAVE*
Westland Welkin - 14
Fairey Firefly - 18
Ki-61 Tony - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 18 
C-46 Commando - 28
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 34 
Westland Welkin - 12 - KILL
Fairey Firefly - 18
Ki-61 Tony - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Me 410B-2/U/OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

oh no, not the Vindicator! ugly! 

SB2U Vindicator - 16 *KILL *
C-46 Commando - 30 *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 34 
Westland Welkin - 12 
Fairey Firefly - 18
Ki-61 Tony - 30 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 14 *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 36 *SAVE*
Westland Welkin - 12
Fairey Firefly - 18
Ki-61 Tony - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 14 
C-46 Commando - 32 Save
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 36 
Westland Welkin - 10 Kill
Fairey Firefly - 18
Ki-61 Tony - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 12 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 32 
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 36 
Westland Welkin - 10
Fairey Firefly - 20 - *SAVE*
Ki-61 Tony - 30

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 12 
C-46 Commando - 32 
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 38 - SAVE
Westland Welkin - 8 - KILL
Fairey Firefly - 20 
Ki-61 Tony - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 12
C-46 Commando - 32
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 38 
Westland Welkin - 6 KILL
Fairey Firefly - 20
Ki-61 Tony - 32 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 12
C-46 Commando - 30 - *KILL*
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 38 
Westland Welkin - 6 
Fairey Firefly - 20
Ki-61 Tony - 34 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 29, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 12
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 38
Westland Welkin - 4 *KILL*
Fairey Firefly - 20
Ki-61 Tony - 36 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 12
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 38
Westland Welkin - 2 KILL
Fairey Firefly - 20
Ki-61 Tony - 38 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 10 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 38
Westland Welkin - 2
Fairey Firefly - 22 - *SAVE*
Ki-61 Tony - 38

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 8 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Arado Ar-196 - 40 - SAVE to HOF
Westland Welkin - 2
Fairey Firefly - 22 
Ki-61 Tony - 38
Lockheed Hudson - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2010)

B2U Vindicator - 6 - *KILL* 
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 20
Westland Welkin - 2
Fairey Firefly - 22 
Ki-61 Tony - 38
Lockheed Hudson - 22 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## smackers (Apr 30, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 4 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 22 - SAVE
Westland Welkin - 2
Fairey Firefly - 22
Ki-61 Tony - 38
Lockheed Hudson - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 30, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 4
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 22
Westland Welkin - 0 *KILL HOS*
Short Sterling - 20 *NEW*
Fairey Firefly - 22
Ki-61 Tony - 40 *SAVE HOF*
LAGG-3 - 20 *NEW*
Lockheed Hudson - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 2 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 24 - SAVE
Short Sterling - 20 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 20
Lockheed Hudson - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 2
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 24
Short Sterling - 20 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 18 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 24 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 1, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 4 SAVE
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 24
Short Sterling - 20 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 16- KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 4
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 24
Short Sterling - 22 - *SAVE*
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 14 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 4
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 24 - SAVE
Short Sterling - 22 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 12 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2010)

LaGG is going down hard!


SB2U Vindicator - 4
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 26 *SAVE *
Short Sterling - 22 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 10 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 4
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 26 
Short Sterling - 22 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 8 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 2 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 26 
Short Sterling - 22 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 8
Lockheed Hudson - 28 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (May 2, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - 2
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 26
Short Sterling - 24 - SAVE
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 6 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2010)

SB2U Vindicator - *0 KILL HOS*
MiG-1 20 *NEW*
C-46 Commando - 30
Junkers Ju 188 - 26
Short Sterling - 26 - *SAVE*
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 6 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2010)

MiG-1 20 NEW
C-46 Commando - 28 - KILL
Junkers Ju 188 - 28 - SAVE
Short Sterling - 26 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 6 - 
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2010)

MiG-1 - 20
C-46 Commando - 28 
Junkers Ju 188 - 28 
Short Sterling - 26 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 -4 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 28 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

MiG-1 - 18 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando -30 - *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 28 
Short Sterling - 26 
Fairey Firefly - 22
LAGG-3 - 4
Lockheed Hudson - 28 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 3, 2010)

MiG-1 - 20 SAVE
C-46 Commando -30 
Junkers Ju 188 - 28
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 20 KILL
LAGG-3 - 4
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2010)

MiG-1 - 20 
C-46 Commando -32 Save
Junkers Ju 188 - 28
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 18 Kill
LAGG-3 - 4
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

MiG-1 - 20 
C-46 Commando -32
Junkers Ju 188 - 30 - SAVE
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 18 
LAGG-3 - 2 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2010)

MiG-1 - 20
C-46 Commando -34 *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 30
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 16 *KILL*
LAGG-3 - 2
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2010)

MiG-1 - 18 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 36 - *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 30
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 16 
LAGG-3 - 2
Lockheed Hudson - 28

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)

MiG-1 - 16 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 36 
Junkers Ju 188 - 30 - SAVE
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 16 
LAGG-3 - 2
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2010)

MiG-1 - 16
C-46 Commando - 38 *SAVE*
Junkers Ju 188 - 30
Short Sterling - 26
Fairey Firefly - 16
LAGG-3 - *0 KILL HOS*
Lavochkin La-5 *20 NEW* (lets hope it fairs better than its predecessor)
Lockheed Hudson - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

MiG-1 - 14 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 38
Junkers Ju 188 - 30
Short Sterling - 28 - *SAVE*
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5
Lockheed Hudson - 28

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2010)

MiG-1 - 12 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 38
Junkers Ju 188 - 30
Short Sterling - 28
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 20
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

MiG-1 - 10 - *KILL*
C-46 Commando - 38
Junkers Ju 188 - 30
Short Sterling - 30 - *SAVE*
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 20
Lockheed Hudson - 30 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2010)

MiG-1 - 8 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 38
Junkers Ju 188 - 32 - SAVE
Short Sterling - 30 
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 20
Lockheed Hudson - 30 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2010)

MiG-1 - 6 - KILL
C-46 Commando - 40 - to HOF
Junkers Ju 188 - 32 
Short Sterling - 30 
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 20
Lockheed Hudson - 30 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2010)

MiG-1 - 4 -* KILL*
Junkers Ju 188 - 32
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (May 6, 2010)

MiG-1 - 2 - KILL
Junkers Ju 188 - 32
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 18 - SAVE
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

MiG-1 - 2 
Junkers Ju 188 - 32
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 20 - *SAVE*
Lavochkin La-5 - 20 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 7, 2010)

MiG-1 - *0 KILL HOS*
Handley Page Halifax *20 NEW*
Junkers Ju 188 - 32
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 34 _ SAVE
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 18- KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 20
Junkers Ju 188 - 34 
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16- KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 
Lockheed Hudson - 32 - SAVE
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## smackers (May 8, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 SAVE
Junkers Ju 188 - 34
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 30 KILL
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
Junkers Ju 188 - 36 *SAVE*
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 28 *KILL*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
Junkers Ju 188 - 38 - *SAVE*
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
*Junkers Ju 188 - 40 - SAVE HOS*
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 14 _ KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16 - *SAVE*
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 18 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 16 
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 16 - KILL 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 20 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 14 - KILL 
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22 
Short Sterling - 30
Fairey Firefly - 12 - *KILL *
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22
Short Sterling - 32 Save
Fairey Firefly - 10 Kill
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 8 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 6 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax 22
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 4 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22 - *SAVE*
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 4 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 20 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 4 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 2 *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22
Short Sterling - 32
Fairey Firefly - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 - KILL
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22
Short Sterling - 34 - *SAVE* 
Fairey Firefly - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22
Short Sterling - 34 
Fairey Firefly - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - KILL 
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 22
Short Sterling - 36 *SAVE*
Fairey Firefly - 0 *KILL HOS*
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 20 *NEW*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24 - *SAVE*
Short Sterling - 36 
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 18 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24 
Short Sterling - 36 
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 16 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - SAVE
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 22


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24 
Short Sterling - 36 
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 14 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (May 16, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 36
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 16 SAVE
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 KILL
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 36
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 14 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 17, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 38 - *SAVE*
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 12 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 38 -
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 10 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 10
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24 - *KILL*


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 8 Kill
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 34 Save
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (May 17, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 10 SAVE
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32 KILL
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 24


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 24
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 10 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18 - KILL
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 26 - *SAVE*
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 8 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 26
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 6 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 18
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 26
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 4 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 26
Short Sterling - 38
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 2 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 26
Short Sterling - 40 *SAVE HOF*
Fiat G.50 - 20 *NEW*
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 - 0 *KILL HOS*
Polikarpov I-16 - 20 *NEW*
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 20
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 26
Fiat G.50 - 20
Polikarpov I-16 - 20 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 28 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.50 - 20
Polikarpov I-16 - 18 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22 
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28 


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30 Save
Fiat G.50 - 18 Kill
Polikarpov I-16 - 18 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## darka (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30 
Fiat G.50 - 18 
Polikarpov I-16 - 20 SAVE
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26 KILL


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30 
Fiat G.50 - 20 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-16 - 18- *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 18 - *KILL*
Polikarpov I-16 - 18
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 26


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 18 L
Polikarpov I-16 - 16 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 -
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 22
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16 - KILL
Polikarpov I-16 - 16 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 -
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24 - SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 28 - 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 16 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - *KILL*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 30 - *SAVE* 


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 28 *KILL*
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 16 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 32 - *SAVE* 


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30 - *SAVE* 
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 14 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 32


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30 
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 12 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 34 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2010)

Tough to find a plane to "kill". IMO, all are HOF worthy.

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 28 - *KILL*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 36 - *SAVE*


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16 - KILL
Polikarpov I-16 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 28 -
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26 SAVE
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 36 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Agree with TL. 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 26 - *KILL*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Nakajima J1N1 Gekko/Irving - 38 *SAVE*


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 10 *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 26 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 20 *NEW*


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /*Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving */ P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 16
Polikarpov I-16 - 8 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 26 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 22 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 22, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 14 - *KILL*
Polikarpov I-16 - 8
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 22


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 14
Polikarpov I-16 - 6 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 24 - *SAVE*

*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 22, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 12 - KILL
Polikarpov I-16 - 8 - SAVE
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 24 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 22, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 12 
Polikarpov I-16 - 10 - *SAVE*
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24 - *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-100- 24 


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 12 
Polikarpov I-16 - 8 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24 
Kawasaki Ki-100- 26 - SAVE 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 12 
Polikarpov I-16 - 8 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24 
Kawasaki Ki-100- 26 - *SAVE*


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 30
Fiat G.50 - 12 
Polikarpov I-16 - 6 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24 
Kawasaki Ki-100- 28 - *SAVE*


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 32 Save
Fiat G.50 - 10 Kill
Polikarpov I-16 - 6 
Lavochkin La-5 - 28
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Kawasaki Ki-100- 28 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyako


----------



## ccheese (May 23, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 32
Fiat G.50 - 8 - KILL
Polikarpov I-16 - 6 
Lavochkin La-5 - 28
Lockheed Hudson - 26
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-100- 28 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyako 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 32
Fiat G.50 - 8
Polikarpov I-16 - 6 
Lavochkin La-5 - 28
Lockheed Hudson - 24 - *KILL*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Kawasaki Ki-100- 30 - *SAVE*


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyako


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.50 - 8
Polikarpov I-16 - 4 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 28
Lockheed Hudson - 24
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Kawasaki Ki-100- 30


*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyako


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 34 
Fiat G.50 - 8
Polikarpov I-16 - 2 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 28
Lockheed Hudson - 24
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 24
Kawasaki Ki-100- 32 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyako


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 34 
Fiat G.50 - 6 KILL
Polikarpov I-16 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 28
Lockheed Hudson - 24
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26 SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-100- 32 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyako 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 34
Fiat G.50 - 6
Polikarpov I-16 - 0 *KILL HOS*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 20 *NEW*
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 24
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36 Save
Fiat G.50 - 4 Kill
Tupolev Tu-2 - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 24
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36 
Fiat G.50 - 4 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 22 *Kill*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 34 *Save*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36 
Fiat G.50 - 6 - *SAVE* 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 18 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 22
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-100- 34 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36 
Fiat G.50 - 4 - KILL
Tupolev Tu-2 - 18
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 22
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 28 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-100- 34

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36
Fiat G.50 - 4
Tupolev Tu-2 - 16 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 22
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 28
Kawasaki Ki-100- 34

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36
Fiat G.50 - 4
Tupolev Tu-2 - 14 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 
Lockheed Hudson - 22
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 28
Kawasaki Ki-100- 36 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36
Fiat G.50 - 4
Tupolev Tu-2 - 12 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 
Lockheed Hudson - 22
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 28
Kawasaki Ki-100- 38 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George /Nakajima J1N1 Gekko-Irving / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (May 25, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-100 - HOF

Handley Page Halifax - 36
Fiat G.50 - 4
Tupolev Tu-2 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 20 - KILL
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 28
J2M Raiden - 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 36
Fiat G.50 - 2 *KILL*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 20 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 30 *SAVE*
J2M Raiden - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.50 - 0 *KILL HOS*
Ki-44 Tojo - 20 *NEW*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 30
J2M Raiden - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 20 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 18 - KILL
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 30
J2M Raiden - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 18 - *KILL*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 20 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 30
J2M Raiden - 22
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 18 -
Tupolev Tu-2 - 10 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32 - SAVE
J2M Raiden - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 18
Tupolev Tu-2 - 10
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 24 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 18
Tupolev Tu-2 - 8 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 18
Tupolev Tu-2 - 6 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 28 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 38
Ki-44 Tojo - 16 - KILL
Tupolev Tu-2 - 6
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 - SAVE
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2010)

Handley Page Halifax - 40 - to HOF
Ki-44 Tojo - 14 - KILL
Tupolev Tu-2 - 6
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 28
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 14 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 4 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 
Lockheed Hudson - 20
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 30 - SAVE
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 14 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 
Lockheed Hudson - 22 - SAVE
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 30 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 12 -* KILL*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 
Lockheed Hudson - 24 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 30 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (May 28, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 12
Tupolev Tu-2 - 4 SAVE
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 22 KILL
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 30
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 12
Tupolev Tu-2 - 6 *SAVE*
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Lockheed Hudson - 22 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 32
J2M Raiden - 28 *KILL*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 29, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 12
Tupolev Tu-2 - 6 
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 22 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 34 - SAVE
J2M Raiden - 28 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 12
Tupolev Tu-2 - 4 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 24 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 34 
J2M Raiden - 28 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 12
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Lockheed Hudson - 24 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 34 
J2M Raiden - 30 - SAVE 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 10 Kill
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 30
Lockheed Hudson - 24
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 34 
J2M Raiden - 32 Save
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 8 - *KILL*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 30
Lockheed Hudson - 26 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 34 
J2M Raiden - 32
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 8 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 26 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 36 - SAVE 
J2M Raiden - 32
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 8 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 26 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 36
J2M Raiden - 34 - *SAVE* 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 8 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 
Lockheed Hudson - 26 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 34 - KILL
J2M Raiden - 36 - SAVE 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (May 31, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 8 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - KILL 
Lockheed Hudson - 26 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 36 - SAVE
J2M Raiden - 36 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 6 -* KILL* 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 28 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 36
J2M Raiden - 36 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 6 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 28 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 36
J2M Raiden - 38 - SAVE 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 6 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2 
Lavochkin La-5 - 20 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 28 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 38 - SAVE
J2M Raiden - 38 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 4 - *KILL*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 28
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 38
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 2 - *KILL*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 22
Lockheed Hudson - 30 - *SAVE*
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 38
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 2 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 20 - Kill
Lockheed Hudson - 30 
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 38
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ki-44 Tojo - 0 *KILL HOS*
Reggiane Re.2001 - 20 *NEW*
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 38
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 20 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 38
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 20 
Tupolev Tu-2 - 0 - KILL to HOS
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 30
Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" - 40 - SAVE to HOF
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20 
Nakajima B5N1 "Kate" - 20 - NEW
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles, the Kate is already on the HOF list. I changed the plane to the Curtis Seahawk

Reggiane Re.2001 - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 20
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 20 - NEW
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 22 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 *KILL* 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

So it is, TL. Thanks. However, VB didn't appear to like it.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2010)

VB doesn't know a good plane when he see's one. hahahahaha

Just kidding VB!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 30
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 24 SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 KILL 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 20
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 30
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 18 KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Lockheed Hudson - 30
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 18
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - *KILL*
Lockheed Hudson - 32 - *SAVE*
J2M Raiden - 38
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 18
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 32 
J2M Raiden - 40 - to HOF
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 4, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 18
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - *SAVE*
Lockheed Hudson - 32
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 18
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 34 - *SAVE*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 16 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 34 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 36 - *SAVE*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 12 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 38 - SAVE
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14 - *SAVE*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 36 - *KILL*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 16 - *SAVE*
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 36
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 26 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 16 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 36
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 28 - SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 16 
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 
Lockheed Hudson - 36
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 30 - SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 KILL
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 6, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 38* SAVE*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 30
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 6, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 16
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 38 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 32 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 24
Lockheed Hudson - 38 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 34 SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 7, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14 
Lavochkin La-5 - 22 - KILL
Lockheed Hudson - 40 - SAVE to HOF 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 34 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16 
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Are we running out of aircraft ?

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2010)

@Charles - I think most of the popular ones are gone. I know we have to pick a plane to kill and it's difficult when most of the planes are better ones. Like the La-5 and the Curtiss SC were fantastic planes, but they are getting beat up.

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 24 - SAVE
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 7, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> @Charles - I think most of the popular ones are gone. I know we have to pick a plane to kill and it's difficult when most of the planes are better ones. Like the La-5 and the Curtiss SC were fantastic planes, but they are getting beat up.



True, but there are a lot of Italian, Russian, British and German aircraft that fought well in the very early part of WW-II,
that havn't been named yet. I would think every member of this forum has a book [or two] full of WW-II aircraft ! but,
I've noticed participation in this thread has dwindled. BTW, are you aware that I'm responsible for four of the seven
aircraft listed, and it would have been five, but you changed the Kate I put up to the Seahawk ?

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2010)

ha. And I posted the other 3. Funny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 - *SAVE*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 16 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 36 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 14 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 8, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 26
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 38 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 12 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 - *SAVE*
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 38
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 10 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 8, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 26 - KILL 
Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" - 40 SAVE to HOF
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 10 
Avro "Anson" - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 28 _SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 8 - KILL 
Avro "Anson" - 20 -

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 6 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 20 -

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 14
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 4 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 22 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 12 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18 - SAVE
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 4 
Avro "Anson" - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 12 
Lavochkin La-5 - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18 
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 2 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 24 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 10, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 12
Lavochkin La-5 - 32 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Beriev KOR-2 (Be-4) - 0 *KILL HOS*
Dornier Do 217 - 20 *NEW*
Avro "Anson" - 24

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 10 KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 32
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 8 *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 34 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 6 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 34 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 28 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 4 - KILL
Lavochkin La-5 - 34 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 2 - *KILL*
Lavochkin La-5 - 34 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 2
Lavochkin La-5 - 36 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 8 *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2010)

Reggiane Re.2001 - 0 - *KILL- HALL OF SHAME*
Lavochkin La-5 - 38 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 8 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 20 - *NEW*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:* 
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 36 KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 8 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 36
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 6 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20 
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 22 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 15, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 38 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 6
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 30 *KILL*
Concorde - 22 (this is a WWII plane???)

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 15, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 SAVE
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 4 KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 30 KILL
Concorde - 22 (this is a WWII plane???)

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok I have to ask, the Concorde????????????


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 6 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 18 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 22 (this is a WWII plane???) [Ask Gnomey !]

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Hugh: Where'd you come up with a Concorde ??

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

staying away from the Concorde......

Lavochkin La-5 - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 8- SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 22 (this is a WWII plane???) [Ask Gnomey !]

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2010)

No where in the rules does it say it has to be a WW2 Aircraft. As far as I'm concerned that means it can be from any era you want...

Lavochkin La-5 - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 6 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 18 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Avro "Anson" - 32 - *SAVE*
Concorde - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 8 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16 KILL 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Avro "Anson" - 32 
Concorde - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2010)

Lavochkin La-5 - 40 *SAVE HOF*
Bristol Brigand 20 *NEW*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 8
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 20 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2010)

Bristol Brigand 18 - KILL 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2010)

Bristol Brigand 16 *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 *SAVE*
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2010)

Bristol Brigand 14 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2010)

Bristol Brigand 12 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 22 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2010)

Bristol Brigand 10 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 8 -* KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 24 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (Jun 18, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 8
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 22 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 8
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - KILL
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 34 - SAVE
Concorde - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Where is DerAdler ?

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 19, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 10 SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 32 - Kill
Concorde - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 8 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 24 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 6 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 4 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 3 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - KILL
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 - SAVE 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26 - 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 *SAVE*
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 24 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jun 21, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 4 - SAVE
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2 - KILL
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 4 - SAVE
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 -KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2 *KILL*
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 28 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 4 - SAVE
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 2 - KILL
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE...
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2010)

Bristol Brigand - 0 - *KILL HOS*
Henschel Hs 129 - 20 *NEW*
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 20 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 20 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 20 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 30 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 20 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 - KILL 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 30 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 22 - *SAVE*
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - *KILL *
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 30 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 22
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - *KILL *
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 22
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - KILL 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 20 *KILL*
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 24, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 22 *SAVE* 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 30 *KILL*
Concorde - 32

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2010)

Henschel Hs 129 - 22 
Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - KILL 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 30 
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24 -SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 30 
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE aw c'mon Hugh leave Jake alone...
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 -KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 - 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin[/QUOTE]


----------



## ccheese (Jun 27, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 - 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - *KILL* 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 34 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 27, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 24
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 27, 2010)

We have a bit of an error, here. In post 653 "Jake" had 16. In post 654 "Smoke" killed "Jake" but he deducted four
points instead of two ! From then on it continued. Rather that change everything, I am adding two points to Jake,
in TL's post #661.

Charles


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 28, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 KILL 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 26 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 26 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 26
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2010)

]Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 26
Avro "Anson" - 32 - *SAVE*
Concorde - 30 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 *KILL* 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 28 *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 32 - 
Concorde - 30 

*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jun 28, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - SAVE 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 28
Avro "Anson" - 32 - 
Concorde - 30 


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 29, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 -KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 30 -SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 32 
Concorde - 30


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 32 
Concorde - 30


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 30
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 28 *KILL*


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 30
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 28 KILL


Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 16
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 30
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 30 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 14 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 32 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 30

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 32 
Avro "Anson" - 32
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 32
Avro "Anson" - 30 *KILL*
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 32
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 32
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 32
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 30, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 -KILL-
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34 - SAVE-
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 _SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 -SAVE 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 - *SAVE*
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 26 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 10 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 10 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 10
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 20 - SAVE
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 10
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 - KILL 
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 28 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 12
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 8 -*KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 - *SAVE* 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 14 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 8 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 - 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 8 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 - 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 16
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 6 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 4, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 6 *SAVE* 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 *KILL* 
Henschel Hs 129 - 34
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 - *KILL* 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 6 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36 - *SAVE* 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - SAVE 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 6 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 8 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 36 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles
__________________


----------



## Smoke (Jul 5, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 6 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - SAVE
Henschel Hs 129 - 36 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4 - KILL 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 2 - *KILL *
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 34 - *SAVE* 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4 - [B SAVE [/B]
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36 
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 32 - *KILL* 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 6, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 *SAVE*
Henschel Hs 129 - 36
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 6, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 18 - KILL
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 SAVE
Henschel Hs 129 - 36
Avro "Anson" - 30
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36
Avro "Anson" - 28 - KILL
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 22 - SAVE
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 4
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - KILL 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 22 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 2 - * KILL *
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 
Henschel Hs 129 - 36
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 22 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 2
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 30 - * KILL *

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 24 _ SAVE 
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 2
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38 -
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 30 - L 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 24
Lockheed PV "Ventura" - 0 *KILL HOS*
Blackburn Skua 20 - *NEW*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 *SAVE*
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 22 - *KILL*
Blackburn Skua 20 - 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 20 - KILL
Blackburn Skua 20 - 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 -SAVE
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 22 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua 20 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 22
Blackburn Skua 18 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 *SAVE*
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 24 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua 18 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 30 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 26 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua 18 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - KILL 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 30

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 26
Blackburn Skua 18 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - *KILL *
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 8, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 24 - KILL
Blackburn Skua 18 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - SAVE 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 26 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua 18 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 26
Blackburn Skua 16 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 *SAVE*
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua 16 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 32

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28
Blackburn Skua 16 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 8 - *KILL*
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 34 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 26 - KILL
Blackburn Skua 16 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - SAVE
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 34

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin
__________________


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua 16 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 8 - KILL
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 34

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28 
Blackburn Skua - 14 -* KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 8 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 36 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 26 - KILL
Blackburn Skua - 14
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - SAVE 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 36

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua - 12 _ KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 36

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 8 - KILL 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 36

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28 - KILL
Blackburn Skua - 12
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - SAVE 
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 36

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28
Blackburn Skua - 10 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10
Henschel Hs 129 - 38
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 38 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)

Guess I'll save the Henschel even though its been sitting in the HoF for 3 days! 

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28
Blackburn Skua - 8 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10
Henschel Hs 129 - 40 *SAVE = HoF*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 38 
Bf 109E-7 - *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 12, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28
Blackburn Skua - 6 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 38
Bf 109E-7 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30 - SAVE 
Blackburn Skua - 4 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 38
Bf 109E-7 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 / Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 /Reggiane Re.2001 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 - SAVE 
Blackburn Skua - 4 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL 
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 38
Bf 109E-7 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / 
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /
Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / 
IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / 
Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / 
P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / 
Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / 
SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jul 12, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30 - KILL
Blackburn Skua - 4 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - SAVE 
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 38
Bf 109E-7 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / 
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /
Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / 
IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / 
Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / 
P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / 
Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / 
SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30
Blackburn Skua - 2 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12
Avro "Anson" - 28
Concorde - 40 - *SAVE - HOF*
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 *- NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua - 2 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 13, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34 - SAVE
Blackburn Skua - 0 - KILL - to HoS
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 20 - NEW

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Roc / Blackburn Skua / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 
Dornier Do 217 - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell /
BF-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 
Dornier Do 217 - 20 *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 8 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't get why people are killing the Seahawk. Is there something I'm missing about this plane? Wiki states.....

_Capable of being fitted with either float or wheeled landing gear, the Seahawk was arguably America's best floatplane scout of World War II._

Just wondering if there is something I'm missing

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32
Dornier Do 217 - 18 *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 10 *save*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 13, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> I don't get why people are killing the Seahawk. Is there something I'm missing about this plane? Wiki states.....
> 
> _Capable of being fitted with either float or wheeled landing gear, the Seahawk was arguably America's best floatplane scout of World War II._
> 
> Just wondering if there is something I'm missing




Could be the lesser of two evils, TL..... Most of the aircraft listed contributed in one way or another
in WW-II

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> I don't get why people are killing the Seahawk. Is there something I'm missing about this plane?



Answer is probably along the lines as to why the Bf 109E-4 is sitting in HoS.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32
Dornier Do 217 - 16 *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 12 *save*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 14 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Answer is probably along the lines as to why the Bf 109E-4 is sitting in HoS.



Very true  In this list, it's tough finding a plane to kill.

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 28 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30 SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 14 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 16
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30
Dornier Do 217 - 12 -* KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 10 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 18 
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 10
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 20 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 30
Dornier Do 217 - 10
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 22 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 28
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 32 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 10
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 22 
Avro "Anson" - 26 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 8 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 22 
Avro "Anson" - 26 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34 
Dornier Do 217 - 6 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 24 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 26 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 24 *KILL*
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 36 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 
Avro "Anson" - 22 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 38 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 24 - KILL 
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 36 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 36 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 6
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 34 
Dornier Do 217 - 4 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28
Avro "Anson" - 24 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 36 - SAVE 
Dornier Do 217 - 2 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28
Avro "Anson" - 24 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 38 - SAVE 
Dornier Do 217 - 2 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28
Avro "Anson" - 22 - KILL 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 18, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 36 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 2 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 38 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 2 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 22 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 38
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 16 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 36 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 24 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 16 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 38 - SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 24 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 14 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2010)

Aichi E13A "Jake" - 40 - SAVE to HOF
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 24 
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 14 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20 - NEW 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 19, 2010)

Dornier Do 217 - 0 *KILL HOS*
de Havilland Tiger Moth - 20 *NEW*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 14
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 22 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 12 - *KILL*
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 22
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - KILL
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 22
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - KILL
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 8 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 24
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 22 KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 34 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 24
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 26 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 26 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 - SAVE 
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 26 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 28 - SAVE 
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 26
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20 KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 28
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 - *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 22 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 22 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles
__________________


----------



## Smoke (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 22 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 24 - SAVE 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 
B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - KILL
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 24
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30
Avro "Anson" - 22 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 24
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 26 - *SAVE*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 22
Bf 109E-7 - 28 - SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20 KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 28
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 28
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 28
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 28
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 28
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 26 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 25, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 26, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 26, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 30
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 20
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 32 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26
Avro "Anson" - 18 - *KILL*
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the Seahawk ever going to get there? 


de Havilland Tiger Moth - 32
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 18
Bf 109E-7 - 26
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 32
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 
Avro "Anson" - 18
Bf 109E-7 - 28 Save
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 4 Kill
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 26, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 32
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28
Avro "Anson" - 16 Kill
Bf 109E-7 - 30 Save
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34 - *SAVE *
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 - *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 27, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 16 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 16 KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 27, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 12 - Kill
Bf 109E-7 - 32 - Save
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 34
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 
Avro "Anson" - 12 
Bf 109E-7 - 32 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 -SAVE 
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 36 SAVE
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 32
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 38 - *SAVE*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 32
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 16 -* KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 32
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 32
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 38 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 30 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 29, 2010)

de Havilland Tiger Moth - 40 *SAVE HOF*
Vickers Windsor - 20 *NEW*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 20
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 24 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 20
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 22 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 18 *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 24 *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Jul 30, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 18
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 16 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 16 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 14 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 14 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 24 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 16 
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24- SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Jul 31, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 14 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16 
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22- KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 12 KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 30
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 12
Curtiss SC Seahawk 
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 32 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 12
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 32 SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 12
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 32 SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 12
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 32 SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 10 - *KILL*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 32 SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 8 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 32 SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## dennis420b (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 6 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 -
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 34 SAVE 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 4 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 -
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36 SAVE 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 4 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 4 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 26 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 28 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 4
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 28 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 4
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 30 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 4
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## dennis420b (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 2 - KILL
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 32 
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 38 - SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 2 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 34 *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 38 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 3, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 2 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 36 - SAVE
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 38 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 2 
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 38 -* SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2010)

Vickers Windsor - 0 *KILL HOS*
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 20 *NEW*
Curtiss SC Seahawk - 40 *SAVE HOF*
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20 *NEW*
Avro "Anson" - 16
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 18
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 20
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 20
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooray, the Seahawk finally made it!

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 20
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 36
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2010)

Agreed Smoke. She took a heck of a journey to make it.

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 18 *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 38 *SAVE*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16 - *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 38 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 38 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 38 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 20 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 20
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 38 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 18 *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 12
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 18 - *SAVE*
Avro "Anson" - 14 - 
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 18
Avro "Anson" - 14 - 
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14 -
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 16
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 14 -
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18_ KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 -* KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Bf 109E-7 - 38
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 - *KILL*
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) *NEW*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / *Bf 109E-7* / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) -20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 - SAVE 
B-36 Peacemaker - 2 - KILL
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 14 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE *
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 20
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26
B-36 Peacemaker - 2
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 18
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp)
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 22 -KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp)
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 24 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 18 - KILL
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 14 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 16 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 12 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 16
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 26
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 12 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 16 
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 28 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 12
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 14 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 12
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 16
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 30 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 12
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 14 
Avro "Anson" - 12
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 14 - KILL
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 32 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 22

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 12
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 12 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 12
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 14
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 32
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 24 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 11 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 12
Avro "Anson" - 12
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 14
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 32
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 8 - *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 12
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 14
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 32
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 26
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 8
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 12
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 12 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 34 - *SAVE*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 26
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 8
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 12
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 10 - KILL
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 36 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 8
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 10 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 10
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 38 - SAVE
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 26

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 6 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 10
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 10
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 38
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 28 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 6 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 10
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 8 - *KILL*
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 38
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 28
*
Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2010)

Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 6 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 10
Avro "Anson" - 16 - 
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 6 - KILL
Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah" - 40 - SAVE to HOF
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Next guy on add one for me....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2010)

Added an obvious one, not mentioned yet Charles....

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a NEW - 22 - SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 6 
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 10
Avro "Anson" - 16 - 
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4 - KILL
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 28

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 22
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 4 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 10
Avro "Anson" - 16 - 
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 11, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 22
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 4
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 8 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 16 -
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 32 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 22
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 2 - *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 8
Avro "Anson" - 18 - *SAVE*
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 32

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

*Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 22
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 2 -
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 8
Avro "Anson" - 16 - KILL
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 32 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 24 - SAVE
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 2 -
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 8
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 24
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 2 -
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 6 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 34 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 24
Mitsubishi Ki-67 - 0 - KILL - HOS
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 6
Avro "Anson" - 14
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 4
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3

Hall of Shame:
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin / *Mitsubishi Ki-67*


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 24
Kawasaki Ki-102 - 6
Avro "Anson" - 16 -* SAVE*
PZL P.23 Karas (Carp) - 2 - *KILL*
B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36 
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - *NEW - SINCE SMOKE FORGOT TO ADD ONE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A-20 Boston / A26 Invader / A6M Zero / Aichi E13A "Jake" / Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Avro Lancaster / B5N2 'Kate' / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder/B-25 Mitchell / Bf 109E-7 / Bf-109F / Bf-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / C-46 "Commando" /C-47 Skytrain / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / CAC Wirraway / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Concorde / Curtiss SC Seahawk / D3A Val / Do24T / De Havilland Mosquito / de Havilland Tiger Moth / F2A-3 Buffalo / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / F6F Hellcat / Fi156 Storch / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor /Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / G3M "Nell" / G4M Betty / H8K "Emily" / Handley Page Halifax / He-111 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Henschel Hs 129 / J1N1 Gekko-Irving / J2M Raiden / Ju 52 / Ju 87 Stuka / Ju 88 / Junkers Ju 188 /Ki-84 'Hayate' / Ki-61 Tony / Ki-100 Otsu / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Mitsubishi Ki 46 "Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N "Rufe" / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / P-38L Lightning / P-40 Warhawk /P-47D Thunderbolt / P-51D Mustang / P-61 Black Widow / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / Piper-J3 Cub / SBD Dauntless /Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Yak-3
*
Hall of Shame:*
A5M Claude / Avia B-534 / Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Ba 349 Natter / Beriev KOR-2 / Bf 109 E-4 / Bv 138 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Do 17 / Do 217 / Do-335 / Dornier Do 217 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Farman NC.223 / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / H6K Mavis / He 115A / Hs 219 / IAR-80 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Junkers W34 / Ki-27 Nate / Ki-43 Oscar / Ki-44 Tojo / LAGG-3 / LEO 451 / Lockheed PV "Ventura" / Me 163 / Me 410B-2/U / Macchi MC 202 / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / MiG-1 / Mitsubishi Ki-67 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / OV 1 Mohawk / P-26 Peashooter / P-36 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-80 Shooting Star / Piaggio P.108 / PBM Mariner / Polikarpov I-16 / PV-2 Harpoon / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Reggiane Re.2001 / SB2C Helldiver / Savoia Marchetti / SM-79 Sparviero / SB2U Vindicator / TBD Devastator / Ta-154 / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Westland Welkin


----------



## smackers (Aug 12, 2010)

I have spent ages sorting aircraft into Allied and Axis WWII aircraft and other aircraft (non-WWII). Hopefully this will make finding what aircraft have not been listed before easier. I have classified Italian as Axis since they started the war on the side of the Axis.

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 24
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - SAVE
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 20 - NEW
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36
Bristol Beaufort - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Junkers W.34 /


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Very coo, but the P-26 was used by the Phillipine Air Force breifly and the Junker W.34 was used as a trainer by the Luftwaffe. Great job though

Step out for a few days and the PZL.23 has already gotten shot down!


Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 26 *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 20 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 *KILL*
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36
Bristol Beaufort - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 28 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 18 - KILL
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36 
Bristol Beaufort - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 30 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 16 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36 
Bristol Beaufort - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 32 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 14 *KILL* 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 36 
Bristol Beaufort - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 13, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 30 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 14
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 38 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 34
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 16 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 14
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - SAVE 
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 38 
Bristol Beaufort - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Good job, Smackers.....

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 28 *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 16 -
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 14
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Stearman N2S "Kaydet" - 40 - *SAVE - HOF*
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 30 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 16 -
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 12 - KILL
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 32 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 16 -
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 10 - KILL
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 32
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 8 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / 

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / 

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## smackers (Aug 14, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 32
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 18
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 8
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - SAVE
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 32
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 16 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 10 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 34 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 10 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 36 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 10 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 34 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 10 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 36 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 8 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 16, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 34 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 8
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 36 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 6
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 8
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 38 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 8
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 38
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 6 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2010)

Messerschmitt Me262A-1a - 40 SAVE to HOF
Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 6 - 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 6 - 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Aug 17, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 6 - 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 20 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 12
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 6 - 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk

I edited this because VB screwed it up. He wasn't on the last page when he copied pasted..... Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 4 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 4 -
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 6
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 - *KILL*
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 4
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 18, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 4
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 20 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 4
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 4
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 2 KILL
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 4
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 2
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 2
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 -
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 2
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 -
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 20, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 2
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 -
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - 2
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 -
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 20, 2010)

Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy - *0 KILL HOS*
Stinson Reliant - 20 *NEW*
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 26 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 21, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 12 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 14 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 12 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - KILL 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 21, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 14
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 26 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2010)

Doesn't anyone else like the Falco? It was probably the best Biplane fighter of all time...

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 22 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Doesn't anyone else like the Falco? It was probably the best Biplane fighter of all time...not while you're killing the Jill ..!

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 24 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - KILL 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18 -
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 28 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 20 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 16 - *KILL*
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 28

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 28

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18 - 
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 16 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 26 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 16 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 30 - SAVE (reduced to 26 with out a kill ? returned to 28 and Saved)

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 24, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 16
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 17 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 30

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 2
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 28 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18
Nakajima Ki-49 Helen - 0 - *KILL HOS*
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20 *NEW*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 30 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 20
Avro "Anson" - 18
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 16 - KILL
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 30

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## smackers (Aug 24, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 18 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 18
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 16
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 32 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 18
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 16
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 34 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 18
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - KILL 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 34

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 18
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 36 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 18
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 34 -*KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 16 - KILL
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 18
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 36 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 25, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 14 - *KILL*
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 20 - *SAVE*
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 36 

*Hall of Fame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 - KILL
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 - SAVE
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 36 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 L
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 24 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22 
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 38 - SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 12 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 22
Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) - 40 - *SAVE HOF*
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - *20 NEW*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 10 - *KILL*
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 24 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 8 - KILL
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 24 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 6 - KILL
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 24 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 27, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 4 - KILL
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 26 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 4 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 24 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 2 - *KILL*
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 26 - *SAVE *
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 24
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 22

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 26
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 26 - *SAVE *
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
ALLIED (WWII)[/B]:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
ALLIED (WWII)[/B]:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 28, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 16
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - SAVE 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)[/B]:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)[/B]:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 14 _ KILL
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)[/B]:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)[/B]:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 12 *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 24
*
Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 12
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 24

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 12
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 24 -
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 24

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 10 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - 
Bristol Beaufort - 24 -
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 -
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 29, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 10
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 26

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 10
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16 *KILL*
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - 
Bristol Beaufort - 24 *SAVE* 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 26

*Hall of Fame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 8 - *KILL*
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 26 - *SAVE* 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 26

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 6 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 26 - 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 28 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 30, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 6
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 26 -
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 28

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 6
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 28 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 26 -*KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 6
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 26 

*
Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 4 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 30 -
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 28 - SAVE 


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Aug 31, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 4
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 28 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 28


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 4
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 - *KILL*
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 28


*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 4
Avro "Anson" - 2 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 30
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 28


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2 - KILL
Avro "Anson" - 2 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 
Bristol Beaufort - 30
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 30 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 30


*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 32 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 30


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Looks like this thread is going stale...... Not too many participants these days.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - KILL 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 2, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 
Bristol Beaufort - 28 - KILL 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 4 SAVE
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 28
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 4 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32


*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 3, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 4 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2 - KILL 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Bristol Beaufort - 30 -
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 34 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 2
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 32 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 32 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

Stinson Reliant - 0 - KILL saved to HOS
Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 32 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 34 - SAVE 
Heinkel He-51 - 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 34
Heinkel He-51 - 18 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 34
Heinkel He-51 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 34
Heinkel He-51 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 34
Heinkel He-51 - 16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 34 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 36 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 14 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 36
Heinkel He-51 - 14

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 2 
Bristol Beaufort - 36
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 38 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 12 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 36
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28 - KILL
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 12 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero /

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 38 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 28
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 10 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 6, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - SAVE
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 10

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 36 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - 
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) - 40 SAVE to HOF 
Heinkel He-51 - 8 - KILL
Henschel Hs126 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 7, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 8
Henschel Hs126 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 38 - SAVE
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30
Heinkel He-51 - 6 KILL
Henschel Hs126 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 4
Bristol Beaufort - 38
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 4 - *KILL*
Henschel Hs126 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 16
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 
Bristol Beaufort - 36 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 18 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 
Bristol Beaufort - 38 -* SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 16 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 8, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 38 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 30 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 18
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 32 
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 9, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 4 
Henschel Hs126 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 KILLL
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 4
Henschel Hs126 - 16

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36
Heinkel He-51 - 4
Henschel Hs126 - 14 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 34 -
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 4
Henschel Hs126 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 10, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 20
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 4
Henschel Hs126 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 22 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 
Heinkel He-51 - 4
Henschel Hs126 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2010)

Avro "Anson" - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 22
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 4
Henschel Hs126 - 14

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 22
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 - *KILL*
Henschel Hs126 - 14

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 22
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 34 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 14

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 11, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 22
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 14

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 24 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 14

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 24
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 12 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 26 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 10 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 26
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 8 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 26
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 34 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 - KILL 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 12, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 26
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 - SAVE 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 28 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 34 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 
Heinkel He-51 - 2 
Henschel Hs126 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 13, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 SAVE
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 28
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 34
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 8

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 28
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 6 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 28
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 36 
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 34 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 6 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 13, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 28
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 6 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 30 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 6 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6 SAVE
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 30
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 36
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 6

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 30
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 - SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 6

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 30
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - *SAVE*
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 4 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate /
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Smoke (Sep 15, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 30
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Fiat CR.42 "Falco" - 38 - SAVE - HOF
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 4
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 32 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 4
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 32
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 2 - *KILL*
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero 
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 15, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8 *SAVE*
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 32
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Henschel Hs126 - 0 - *KILL HOS*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20 *NEW*
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 16, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 32
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6 - KILL
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 34 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 
Bristol Beaufort - 34 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8 SAVE
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 34
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 6 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 34
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6 - KILL 
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 34
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 34
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 34
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 36 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 38 - SAVE
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 8 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 38 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Grumman F7F Tigercat - 40 SAVE to HOF 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 28 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 12 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 26 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 14 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 20
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) akajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 14 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 22 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 16 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 22
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 18 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 22
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 - KILL
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 18
Bristol Beaufort - 18 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 24 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 20, 2010)

The Peacemaker is making a surprising comeback!

Avro Anson - 4 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 20 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - KILL 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 24
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 22 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - KILL 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 24
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 20
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 22 
Bristol Beaufort - 14 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18 - KILL
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 24 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 12 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18 
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero 

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 22 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 14 SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 21, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 Peacemaker - 24 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 12 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F Bearcat - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 22 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 20 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 14 -
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 22 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 12 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6 SAVE
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 20 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 12
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 18 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 23, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 20 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 14
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 20 
Bristol Beaufort - 12 -KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8 SAVE
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 18 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 12
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 18
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2010)

It is much easier to quote the reply before you and then delete the quote tags and the bits you don't need than copy and pasting the reply in the box....

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 18
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 16 - *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 20 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 14 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 14 - KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 22 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 14 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 14
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 22 
Bristol Beaufort - 14 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28 - SAVE 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 12 _ KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2010)

It is much easier to quote the reply before you and then delete the quote tags and the bits you don't need than copy and pasting the reply in the box....

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 22 
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 10 - *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 25, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 24 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 26 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 10
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 24 
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 10
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2010)

*It is much easier to quote the reply before you and then delete the quote tags and the bits you don't need than copy and pasting the reply in the box....*

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 24 
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 8 - *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 26 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 16 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 28
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 6 - KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2010)

Avro Anson - 8
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 26 
Bristol Beaufort - 16 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 30 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 - KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6 - KILL
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 28 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 30 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2010)

*It is much easier to quote the reply before you and then delete the quote tags and the bits you don't need than copy and pasting the reply in the box....
*
Avro Anson - 4 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 28
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 30 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 26, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 30 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 - SAVE 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

The ability to read on the forum seems to be in good shape  *It just as easy to quote the reply before you and then delete the quote tags and the bits you don't need than copy and pasting the reply in the box....*

Avro Anson - 2 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2 -
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE 
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2 -
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 
Bristol Beaufort - 12 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34 - SAVE 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 SAVE
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 12
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2 - *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 28, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 14
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 - SAVE
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 12 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6 SAVE
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 28 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 12
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 12
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2010)

Avro Anson - 6
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 10 - KILL
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32
Bristol Beaufort - 12 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32
Bristol Beaufort - 14 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 30, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 14
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 30 - KILL 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 14
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32 _ SAVE 
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4 SAVE
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 14
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2010)

Avro Anson - 4
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2 - *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
*
Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non -WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2 - KILL
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 32
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2 
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 
Bristol Beaufort - 14 -KILL 
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 16 SAVE
Heinkel He-51 - 2
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non -WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-51 - 0 - *KILL --> HOS*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
*Heinkel He 162 - 20 - NEW*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 18
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 - SAVE
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 16 -KILL
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - *SAVE*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2 - *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - KILL
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2 -
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Oct 2, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - KILL
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - *SAVE*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 18 
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 20 SAVE
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2010)

Avro Anson - 2
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 28 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - *SAVE*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2010)

Avro Anson - 0 - KILL to HOS
Aichi D1A "Susie" - 20 - NEW
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Oct 4, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 20
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 34 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 20
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - KILL 
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 20
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - 
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 18 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - *SAVE*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 18 
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - KILL
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Oct 5, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 18 
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 18 
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 18
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 22 SAVE
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16 - *KILL*
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 30
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

*Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde
*
Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Oct 6, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 36 - KILL
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 38 - SAVE
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 2
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Grumman F-14 Tomcat - 40 - *SAVE HOF*
Polikarpov I-153 - 20 *NEW*
Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" - 0 *KILL HOS*
Grumman F3F - 20 *NEW*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 18 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smoke (Oct 7, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 18
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34 
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 18
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20
Heinkel He 162 - 20 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 32 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Polikarpov I-153 - 18
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 20 - 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 18
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 20 - 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 34
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 16 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 20 - 

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 8, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 36 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 16
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 20 - 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 36
Bristol Beaufort - 16 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 16
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 9, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14 - KILL
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 38 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 16
Polikarpov I-153 - 16
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 38
Bristol Beaufort - 18 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 14 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 20
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 22

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 38
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 14 
Grumman F3F - 18 *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 22

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 - NEW
Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" - 40 - SAVE to HOF
Bristol Beaufort - 20 
Polikarpov I-153 - 14 
Grumman F3F - 16 - KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 22

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 18 - KILL 
Bristol Beaufort - 20 
Polikarpov I-153 - 14 
Grumman F3F - 16 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 18
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 12 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 16 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 24

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 10, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 12 
Grumman F3F - 16 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20 - KILL
Heinkel He 162 - 24

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 12 
Grumman F3F - 14 - KILL 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 20 
Heinkel He 162 - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 10 KILL
Grumman F3F - 14
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 26

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16 - SAVE
Breguet Bre.695 - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 8 - KILL
Grumman F3F - 14
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 26

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Breguet Bre.695 - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 6 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 14
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 26

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 11, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Breguet Bre.695 - 22 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 6
Grumman F3F - 14
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 26

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 16
Breguet Bre.695 - 22 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Polikarpov I-153 - 6
Grumman F3F - 12 - KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 22
Heinkel He 162 - 28 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14 KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 22
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 6
Grumman F3F - 12
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 24 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 28

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 22
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 4 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 12
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 24
Heinkel He 162 - 28

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 12, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 24 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 4
Grumman F3F - 12
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 24
Heinkel He 162 - 28

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 12, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 24 - 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - 
Polikarpov I-153 - 4
Grumman F3F - 10 *KILL*
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 26 *SAVE*
Heinkel He 162 - 28

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 24 - 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - 
Polikarpov I-153 - 4
Grumman F3F - 8 - KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 26 
Heinkel He 162 - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 24 -
Bristol Beaufort - 22 -
Polikarpov I-153 - 2 KILL
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 28 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 30 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 12 - *KILL*
Breguet Bre.695 - 24
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 28
Heinkel He 162 - 30 

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14 - SAVE
Breguet Bre.695 - 24
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 28
Heinkel He 162 - 30 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Oct 13, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14 
Breguet Bre.695 - 26 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 20 - KILL
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 28
Heinkel He 162 - 30 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14 
Breguet Bre.695 - 24 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 20 
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 28
Heinkel He 162 - 32 - SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 22 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 20
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 30 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 32

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 -* KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 22 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 8
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 30
Heinkel He 162 - 32
*
Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 14, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 6 KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 32

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyha


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 
Bristol Beaufort - 22 
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 KILL
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32 
Heinkel He 162 - 32 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyha


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 18 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 34 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 32

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyha


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 16 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 34 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 32

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 15, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 14
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32 - KILL
Heinkel He 162 - 32

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 12 - KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 
Bristol Beaufort - 22
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32
Heinkel He 162 - 34 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 10 - *KILL*
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 
Bristol Beaufort - 24 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32
Heinkel He 162 - 34 - SAVE

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 12 - SAVE
Breguet Bre.695 - 18 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 24 -
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32
Heinkel He 162 - 34 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Smoke (Oct 16, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 12 
Breguet Bre.695 - 20 - SAVE
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 30 - KILL
Heinkel He 162 - 34 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 10 KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 32 - SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 34

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 17, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 10
Breguet Bre.695 - 18 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 34 - SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 34

_Hall of Fame:_
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

_Hall of Shame:_
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 10
Breguet Bre.695 - 16 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 24
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 34 
Heinkel He 162 - 34 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 10
Breguet Bre.695 - 14 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 26 - *SAVE*
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 34 
Heinkel He 162 - 34

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"
*
Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 8- KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 14 
Bristol Beaufort - 26 
Polikarpov I-153 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 34 
Heinkel He 162 - 36 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 8- KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 14
Bristol Beaufort - 26
Polikarpov I-153 - *0 KILL HOS*
Heinkel He-114 - *20 NEW*
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 36 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 36

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 6 - *KILL*
Breguet Bre.695 - 14
Bristol Beaufort - 28 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 20
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 36
Heinkel He 162 - 36

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 4 - KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 14
Bristol Beaufort - 28 
Heinkel He-114 - 20
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 36
Heinkel He 162 - 38 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 4
Breguet Bre.695 - 14
Bristol Beaufort - 28
Heinkel He-114 - 18 KILL
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 38 SAVE
Heinkel He 162 - 38

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 2 -*KILL*
Breguet Bre.695 - 14
Bristol Beaufort - 30 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 38
Heinkel He 162 - 38

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 2 
Breguet Bre.695 - 14
Bristol Beaufort - 30 
Heinkel He-114 - 16 - KILL
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 38
Heinkel He 162 - 40 SAVE to HOF
Aichi B7A Grace - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Heinkel He 162 / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 2
Breguet Bre.695 - 12 KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 30
Heinkel He-114 - 16
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 38
Aichi B7A Grace - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 2
Breguet Bre.695 - 10 -* KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 32 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 16
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 38
Aichi B7A Grace - 22

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - 2
Breguet Bre.695 - 10 
Bristol Beaufort - 32 
Heinkel He-114 - 14 - KILL
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - 38
Aichi B7A Grace - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2010)

Aichi D1A "Susie" - *0 KILL HOS*
Westland Lysander - *20 NEW*
Breguet Bre.695 - 10
Bristol Beaufort - 32
Heinkel He-114 - 14
Grumman F3F - 4
Grumman F8F "Bearcat" - *40 SAVE HOF*
Douglas Skyraider - *20 NEW*
Aichi B7A Grace - 24

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 8 - *KILL*
Bristol Beaufort - 34 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 14
Grumman F3F - 4
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 24

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 6 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 34 -
Heinkel He-114 - 14
Grumman F3F - 4
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 4 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 34 -
Heinkel He-114 - 14
Grumman F3F - 4
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 28 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 2 - KILL
Bristol Beaufort - 34 -
Heinkel He-114 - 14
Grumman F3F - 4
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 30 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 14
Grumman F3F - 2 - *KILL*
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 30

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 36 
Heinkel He-114 - 12 KILL
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 32 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 36 
Heinkel He-114 - 10 KILL
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 34 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 38 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 8 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 34

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 38 
Heinkel He-114 - 6 - KILL
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 36 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 22 SAVE
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 38
Heinkel He-114 - 4 - KILL
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 36

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 22
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 36 - KILL
Heinkel He-114 - 4 
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 38 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 22
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 38 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He-114 - 2 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - 38

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 20 - KILL
Breguet Bre.695 - 2
Bristol Beaufort - 38 
Heinkel He-114 - 2 L
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 22 - SAVE
Aichi B7A Grace - 38

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 26, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 22 SAVE
Breguet Bre.695 - *0 KILL HOS*
Martin Baltimore - *20 NEW*
Bristol Beaufort - 38
Heinkel He-114 - 2
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 22
Aichi B7A Grace - 38

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24 - *SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 38
Heinkel He-114 - 2
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 22
Aichi B7A Grace - 36 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 26, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 38
Heinkel He-114 - 2
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Douglas Skyraider - 22
Aichi B7A Grace - 34 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Bristol Beaufort - 38
Heinkel He-114 - 2
Grumman F3F - 2 - *KILL* 
Douglas Skyraider - 22
Aichi B7A Grace - 36 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3 / Stearman N2S "Kaydet"

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:*ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## smackers (Oct 27, 2010)

Bristol Beaufort - *HOF*

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 20 *NEW*
Heinkel He-114 - 2
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 20 *KILL*
Aichi B7A Grace - 36

*Hall of Fame:ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / *Bristol Beaufort* / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18 - KILL
Heinkel He-114 - 2
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 20 
Aichi B7A Grace - 38 -SAVE

Hall of Fame:ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 27, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18 - KILL
Heinkel He-114 - *0 KILL HOS*
Mikoyan MiG-3 - *20 NEW*
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Aichi B7A Grace - *40 SAVE HOF*
Fiat G.55 - *20 NEW*

Hall of Fame:ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 16 - KILL
Heinkel He-114 - 0
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Fiat G.55 - 20

Hall of Fame:ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20
Grumman F3F - 2 - *KILL*
Douglas Skyraider - 22 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.55 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18 *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18 *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 2 - 
Douglas Skyraider - 22 
Fiat G.55 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 28, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Douglas Skyraider - 20 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20 SAVE
Grumman F3F - 2 KILL
Douglas Skyraider - 20
Fiat G.55 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 22 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.55 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 29, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 18
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Douglas Skyraider - 20 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 24
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 16 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4 
Douglas Skyraider - 22 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 - KILL
Douglas Skyraider - 22
Fiat G.55 - 20

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 - 
Douglas Skyraider - 22 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 18 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 14 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 24 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.55 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 12 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 26 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 30, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 12
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Douglas Skyraider - 24 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26 
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 12
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 - *KILL*
Douglas Skyraider - 26 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.55 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 30, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 10 KILL
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 28 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 8 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 30 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 26
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 6 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 32 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.55 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Fiat CR.42 "Falco"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## smackers (Oct 31, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 6
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 30 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 20
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 4 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - 32 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Nov 1, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 19 - KILL
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 4
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Douglas Skyraider - 32 
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 18
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 2 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4
Douglas Skyraider - 34 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 18
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 2 
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 - *KILL*
Douglas Skyraider - 36 - *SAVE*
Fiat G.55 - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 18
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 2 
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2 
Douglas Skyraider - 38 - SAVE
Fiat G.55 - 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker"

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 16 KILL
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 2
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 2
Douglas Skyraider - *40 - SAVE HOF*
Republic P-43 Lancer - *20 NEW*
Fiat G.55 - 16

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Nov 2, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 28
Martin Baltimore - 14 - KILL
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 2
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Republic P-43 Lancer - 20
Fiat G.55 - 16

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 30 - *SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 14
Petlyakov Pe-8 - 0 - *KILL - HOS*
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 18
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 20
Fiat G.55 - 16
*Ilyushin Il-4 - 20 - NEW*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 30 
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Smoke (Nov 3, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 30 
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20
Grumman F3F - 6 - SAVE
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 18 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 32 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20
Grumman F3F - 6
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 34 - *SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20
Grumman F3F - 6
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 14 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk / Cessna 172 "Skyhawk"


----------



## smackers (Nov 4, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 36 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 20
Grumman F3F - 4 - KILL
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 14

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 36 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 22 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 2 - KILL
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 14

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 4, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 36 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 24 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 2 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 12 -KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 24
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 16
Ilyushin Il-4 - 10 -KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 24
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 18 - *SAVE*
Ilyushin Il-4 - 8 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Smoke (Nov 4, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 36 - KILL
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 24
Grumman F3F - 4 - SAVE
Republic P-43 Lancer - 18
Fiat G.55 - 18
Ilyushin Il-4 - 8 -

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 36 L
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 26 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 4 - 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 16 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 18
Ilyushin Il-4 - 8 -

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 5, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38 SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 26
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 16
Fiat G.55 - 18
Ilyushin Il-4 - 6 KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 26
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 16
Fiat G.55 - 20 - *SAVE*
Ilyushin Il-4 - 4 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 28 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 16
Fiat G.55 - 20 
Ilyushin Il-4 - 2 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 26 - *KILL*
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 16
Fiat G.55 - 22 - *SAVE*
Ilyushin Il-4 - 2

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 28 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 14 KILL
Fiat G.55 - 22
Ilyushin Il-4 - 2

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 28
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 12 - *KILL*
Fiat G.55 - 24 - *SAVE*
Ilyushin Il-4 - 2

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2010)

Westland Lysander - 38
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 30 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 10 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 24 - 
Ilyushin Il-4 - 2

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2010)

Westland Lysander - *40 SAVE HOF*
Fairey Albacore - *20 NEW*
Martin Baltimore - 14
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 30
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 10
Fiat G.55 - 24 -
Ilyushin Il-4 - *0 KILL HOS*
Ryan Fireball - *20 NEW*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 20 - NEW
Martin Baltimore - 16 - SAVE
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 30
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 8 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 24 -
Ryan Fireball - 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

Charles
__________________


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 20
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 30
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 6 - *KILL*
Fiat G.55 - 26 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 20

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 10, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 20
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 32 *SAVE*
Grumman F3F - 4
Republic P-43 Lancer - 6
Fiat G.55 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 18 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 20
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 32 
Grumman F3F - 2 - *KILL*
Republic P-43 Lancer - 6
Fiat G.55 - 28 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 20
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 34 - SAVE 
Grumman F3F - 2 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 4 - KILL
Fiat G.55 - 28 - 
Ryan Fireball - 18 

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 11, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 18 - KILL
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 36 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 4
Fiat G.55 - 28 -
Ryan Fireball - 18

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 18
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 36
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2 - *KILL*
Fiat G.55 - 30 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 18

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 18
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 36
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2 
Fiat G.55 - 32 - SAVE
Ryan Fireball - 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 12, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 16 - KILL
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 38 - SAVE
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Fiat G.55 - 32
Ryan Fireball - 16

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 14 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - 38
Grumman F3F - 2
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Fiat G.55 - 34 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 16

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 13, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 14
Martin Baltimore - 16
Mikoyan MiG-3 - *40 SAVE HOF*
Northrop N-1M - *20 NEW* This one should be interesting
Grumman F3F - *0 KILL HOS*
Junkers 390 - *20 NEW*
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Fiat G.55 - 34 - SAVE
Ryan Fireball - 16

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 14
Martin Baltimore - 16
Northrop N-1M - 28 - KILL 
Junkers 390 - 20 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Fiat G.55 - 36 - SAVE
Ryan Fireball - 16

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 12 - *KILl*
Martin Baltimore - 16
Northrop N-1M - 28
Junkers 390 - 20 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Fiat G.55 - 38 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 16

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 10 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 16
Northrop N-1M - 28
Junkers 390 - 20 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
*Fiat G.55 - Saved - Moved below* 
Avro Anson - 20 *(NEW)*
Ryan Fireball - 16

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / *Fiat G.55 */Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 10 
Martin Baltimore - 16
Northrop N-1M - 28
Junkers 390 - 22 -Save 
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Avro Anson - 20
Ryan Fireball - 14 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2010)

*Corrected score on Northrop N-1M. Come on, Wayne. 20 - 2 is not 28! hahahaha

Also, removed Avro Anson as that plane is already in HOS.*

Fairey Albacore - 10
Martin Baltimore - 16
Northrop N-1M - 18
Junkers 390 - 24 -*Save*
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 20 *NEW*
Ryan Fireball - 12 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2010)

Was just about to remove the Anson, see Thor has done it.

Fairey Albacore - 10
Martin Baltimore - 16
Northrop N-1M - 20 - *SAVE*
Junkers 390 - 26
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 20
Ryan Fireball - 10 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2010)

Corrected score on Northrop N-1M. Come on, Wayne. 20 - 2 is not 28! hahahaha 
SORRY.. must have had a blonde moment....

Fairey Albacore - 10
Martin Baltimore - 18 - SAVE
Northrop N-1M - 20 
Junkers 390 - 26
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 20
Ryan Fireball - 8 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 10
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 18 *KILL*
Junkers 390 - 26
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 22 -* SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 8
*
Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 8 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 18
Junkers 390 - 28 -* SAVE*
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 22 
Ryan Fireball - 8
*
Hall of Fame:*
*ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:*
*ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas /Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 17, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 8
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 18
Junkers 390 - 28
Republic P-43 Lancer - 2 *KILL HOS*
Heinkel He 177 - 20 *NEW*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 24 *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 8

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Piaggio P.108 / Polikarpov I-153 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 8
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 18
Junkers 390 - 28
Heinkel He 177 - 18 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 8
*
Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for correcting my faux pas Thor.

Fairey Albacore - 6 *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 18
Junkers 390 - 28
Heinkel He 177 - 20 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26 - 
Ryan Fireball - 8
*
Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2010)

No worries VB.

Fairey Albacore - 6
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16 *KILL*
Junkers 390 - 28
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26 *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 8

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 6
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16 
Junkers 390 - 30 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 18 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26 
Ryan Fireball - 8
*
Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 6
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16 
Junkers 390 - 30 
Heinkel He 177 - 20 - SAVE
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26 
Ryan Fireball - 6 - KILL

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 19, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4 *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16
Junkers 390 - 30
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 28 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 6

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16
Junkers 390 - 32 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 28
Ryan Fireball - 6

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16
Junkers 390 - 34 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26 - *KILL*
Ryan Fireball - 6

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16
Junkers 390 - 36 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 18 - *KILL*
Ryan Fireball - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4 - *SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 16
Junkers 390 - 34 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 18 
Ryan Fireball - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 26

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 22, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 14 -* KILL*
Junkers 390 - 34
Heinkel He 177 - 18
Ryan Fireball - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 28 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 14
Junkers 390 - 36 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 18
Ryan Fireball - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 28

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 23, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 12 * - KILL*
Junkers 390 - 36
Heinkel He 177 - 18
Ryan Fireball - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 30 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 12
Junkers 390 - 36
Heinkel He 177 - 20 - *SAVE*
Ryan Fireball - 4* - KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 30

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
* 
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 24, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4 - *SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 12
Junkers 390 - 34 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 30

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4 
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 10 - KILL
Junkers 390 - 34 
Heinkel He 177 - 22 - SAVE
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 30

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 10
Junkers 390 - 36 -* SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 30

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2 -
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 8 - KILL
Junkers 390 - 36 -
Heinkel He 177 - 24 - SAVE
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 30

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2 -
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 6 - *KILL*
Junkers 390 - 36 -
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 32 - *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 4 - *KILL*
Junkers 390 - 38 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 32

*Hall of Fame:*
*
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4 - *SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 4 
Junkers 390 - 36 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 32

*Hall of Fame:*
*
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 4 
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 2 -KILL 
Junkers 390 - 36
Heinkel He 177 - 26 - SAVE
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 32

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - 2 - *KILL* 
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 2
Junkers 390 - 38 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 32

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 30, 2010)

Fairey Albacore - *0 KILL HOS*
Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - *20 NEW*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 2
Junkers 390 - *40 SAVE HOF*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - *20 NEW*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 32

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 20
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - 2
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 2 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 1, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - *22 SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 18
Northrop N-1M - *0 KILL HOS*
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper"- *20 NEW*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 2 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 22
Martin Baltimore - 18
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 22 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 18 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk[/QUOTE]


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2010)

I see that you finally deep sixed the Fairey Albacore on me. 

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 22
Martin Baltimore - 18
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 22
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 16 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 4 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 22
Martin Baltimore - 18
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 24 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 14 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 5, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 22
Martin Baltimore - 16 - *KILL*
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 24
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 14
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 6 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 22
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 26 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 12 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 22
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 12 
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 4 KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36 SAVE

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 6, 2010)

Been a while since I've played this. 
Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 24 SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 26
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 12 
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 2 KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 24
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 28 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 10 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 26 SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 28
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 10 -
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - *28 SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 28
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 10 -
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Ryan Fireball - *0 KILL HOS*
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - *20 NEW*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 30 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 8 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 34

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 9, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 28
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 30
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 8
Heinkel He 177 - *24 KILL*
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - *36 SAVE*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 28
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 32 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 6 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 30 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 32 
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 6 - KILL
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 18 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 30
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 32
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 6
Heinkel He 177 - *22 KILL*
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 18
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - *38 SAVE*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 30
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 34 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 4 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 18
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 32 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 34
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 4 -
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 16 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 32
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 36 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 2 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 34 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 36 
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 2 
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36 -KILL

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 34
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - 38 - *SAVE*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" - 2 
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 14 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 34
Martin Baltimore - 16
Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" - *40 SAVE HOF*
North American F-86 Sabre - *20 NEW*
Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" -* 0 SAVE HOS*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - *20 NEW*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 14 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 36 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
North American F-86 Sabre - 20
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20 NEW
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 12 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 38 *- SAVE*
Martin Baltimore - 16
North American F-86 Sabre - 20
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 10 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 38
Martin Baltimore - 16
North American F-86 Sabre - 22 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 8 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

Right, lets get this going again for the new year.

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 36 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 16
North American F-86 Sabre - 24 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 8
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2011)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - 38 - SAVE
Martin Baltimore - 16
North American F-86 Sabre - 24
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 6 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2011)

Yokosuka D4Y "Judy" - *40 - SAVE HOF
*Junkers Ju388 - *20 NEW*
Martin Baltimore - 16
North American F-86 Sabre - 24
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 4 - *KILL
*Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Martin Baltimore - 14 - *KILL*
North American F-86 Sabre - 24
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 6 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Martin Baltimore - 12 - KILL
North American F-86 Sabre - 26 - SAVE
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 6 
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Martin Baltimore - 10 - *KILL*
North American F-86 Sabre - 28 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 6 
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18 - *KILL*
Martin Baltimore - 10
North American F-86 Sabre - 28
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 6
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat
*
Hall of Shame:*

*ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Martin Baltimore - 10
North American F-86 Sabre - 30 - SAVE
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 4 - KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38 

Hall of Fame:
 
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Martin Baltimore - 8 - *KILL*
North American F-86 Sabre - 32 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 4
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Martin Baltimore - 8
North American F-86 Sabre - 34 - SAVE
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 2 KILL
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Martin Baltimore - 6 - *KILL*
North American F-86 Sabre - 36 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16 - KILL
Martin Baltimore - 6
North American F-86 Sabre - 38 - SAVE
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16 - KILL
Martin Baltimore - 6
North American F-86 Sabre - *40 SAVE HOF*
Percival Proctor - *20 NEW*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - *0 KILL HOS*
Miles Master - *20 NEW*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:*

*ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Martin Baltimore - 4 - *KILL*
Percival Proctor - 20
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 20
Heinkel He 177 - 24 - *SAVE*
Miles Master - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:*

*ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Martin Baltimore - 4 -
Percival Proctor - 20
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 22 - SAVE
Heinkel He 177 - 24 -
Miles Master - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36 - KILL

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Pong (Jan 16, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Martin Baltimore - 4 - *Kill*
North American F-86 Sabre - 36 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 22 - *Save*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:*
*
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2011)

unkers Ju-388 - 18
Martin Baltimore - 2 - *KILL*
North American F-86 Sabre - 38 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 22
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

*Hall of Shame:*
*
ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2011)

Note: Baltimore added to the hall of shame, added Vought F-8.

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
North American F-86 Sabre - 38
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 24 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - 2
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
North American F-86 Sabre - *40 SAVE HOF*
Percival Proctor - *20 NEW*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 24
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 - *0 KILL HOS*
Miles Master - *20 NEW*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 20
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 26 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 20 - *KILL*
Miles Master - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 18 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 28 - SAVE
Heinkel He 177 - 20 
Miles Master - 20
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Pong (Jan 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 18
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 30 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Miles Master - 18 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20 - *SAVE*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 18
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 30
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Miles Master - 16 - *KILL*
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - *16 KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - *32 SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 20
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII):*- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):*- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII):*- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII):*- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 14 KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 32 
Heinkel He 177 - 22 - SAVE
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 12 KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 32 
Heinkel He 177 - 22 - SAVE
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 36

*Hall of Fame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:*
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - *10 KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 32 
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - *38 - SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:
ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 8 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 34 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 6 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 - SAVE
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 4 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38 - *SAVE*
Heinkel He 177 - 22
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - 2 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 24 - SAVE
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - 38

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 20
Percival Proctor - *0 KILL HOS*
Bachem Ba 349 - *20 NEW*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Miles Master - 16
Consolidated PB2Y Coronado - *40 SAVE HOF*
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - *20 NEW*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 22 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 18 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Miles Master - 16
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 20
Vought F-8 Crusader - 22
Bachem Ba 349 - *16 KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 24
Miles Master - 16
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - *22 SAVE*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18 - KILL
Vought F-8 Crusader - 22
Bachem Ba 349 - 16
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 26 - SAVE
Miles Master - 16
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 22 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 22
Bachem Ba 349 - 14 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Miles Master - 16
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24 - *SAVE* 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 22
Bachem Ba 349 - 14 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 - *KILL*
Heinkel He 177 - 26
Miles Master - 18 - *SAVE* 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 22
Bachem Ba 349 - 12 - KILL 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 
Heinkel He 177 - 28 - SAVE
Miles Master - 18 - 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 24 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 10 - *KILL* 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 
Heinkel He 177 - 28
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 24
Bachem Ba 349 - 8 - KILL 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 
Heinkel He 177 - 30 - SAVE
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 26 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 6 - *KILL* 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 
Heinkel He 177 - 30
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 18
Vought F-8 Crusader - 26
Bachem Ba 349 - 8 - *SAVE* 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 34 - *KILL* 
Heinkel He 177 - 30
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16 - KILL
Vought F-8 Crusader - 26
Bachem Ba 349 - 8 - 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 36 - SAVE 
Heinkel He 177 - 30
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 26
Bachem Ba 349 - 6 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38 - *SAVE *
Heinkel He 177 - 30
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 26
Bachem Ba 349 - 6
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 32 - *SAVE *
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 22 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 26
Bachem Ba 349 - 4 _ KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 34 - SAVE 
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 22 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 28 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 2 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 34
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 22 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 28 
Bachem Ba 349 - 2 - KILL
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 36 - SAVE
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 20 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 30 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 2
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 36
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 18 - *KILL* 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 30
Bachem Ba 349 - 2
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38 SAVE
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 16 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 32 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 2
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 - *KILL* 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 13, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 32 
Bachem Ba 349 - 4 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 36 - *KILL*
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 32 
Bachem Ba 349 - 2 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38 - *SAVE*
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter / Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 16
Vought F-8 Crusader - 34 - *SAVE*
Bachem Ba 349 - 0 - *KILL - HOS - must be hated now killed twice *
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 20

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 14 - KILL
Vought F-8 Crusader - 34
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 12 - *KILL*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 36 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 22

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 10 - KILL
Vought F-8 Crusader - 36 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 22 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 8 - *KILL*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 14 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 22 - SAVE

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre
*
Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 8 
Vought F-8 Crusader - 36 - *KILL*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 16 -*SAVE*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 22

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre
*
Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6 - *KILL*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 - *SAVE*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 16
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 22

*Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"
*
Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre
*
Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin
*
AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

*Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 4 - KILL
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 16
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 2 - *KILL*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 18
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 18 - *SAVE*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24
*
Hall of Fame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 4 - SAVE
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 16- KILL 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 18 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 4
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Heinkel He 177 - 38
Miles Master - 14 - *KILL* 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 20 - *SAVE*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 4
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 40 *NEW* Replaces He 177
Miles Master - 12 - *KILL* 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 20 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6 - *SAVE*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 10 - *KILL* 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 20 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6 -
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 8 - KILL 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 20 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 26 SAVE

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 6 - *KILL* 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 22 - *SAVE*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 26

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 6 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 24 - *SAVE*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2011)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6
Vought F-8 Crusader - 38 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 4 - *KILL*
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 26 - *SAVE*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

*Hall of Fame:*

*ALLIED (WWII)*:- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

*Other aircraft(non WWII)*:- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

*Hall of Shame:**

ALLIED (WWII)*:- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

*AXIS (WWII)*:- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81
*
Other aircraft (non WWII)*:- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2011)

Let's see if I've got this right...

Junkers Ju-388 - 6
Vought F-8 Crusader - 36 - *Kill*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 6 - *Save*
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 26
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## Spherical (Feb 24, 2012)

Junkers Ju-388 - 6
Vought F-8 Crusader - 34 - *Kill*
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 6 - 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 28 - *Save*
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 24

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

Junkers Ju-388 - 4 *Kill*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 34 - 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20
Miles Master - 6 - 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 28 - 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 26 *save*

Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## parsifal (May 2, 2012)

Its been a while....I am amazed this game is still going...

Junkers Ju-388 - 4 
Vought F-8 Crusader - 32 - *Save* 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 18 - *Kill *
Miles Master - 6 - 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 28 - 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 26 


Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

Junkers Ju-388 - 2 *Kill* 
Vought F-8 Crusader - 32 - 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20 - *Save*
Miles Master - 6 - 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 28 - 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 26 


Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2014)

Junkers Ju-388 - 2 - *SAVE*
Vought F-8 Crusader - 32 - 
Mikoyan MiG-15 - 38
Junkers Ju 322 Mammut - 20 - 
Miles Master - 6 - 
Focke-Wulf Fw 187 - 28 - 
Messerschmitt Me-210 - 26 - *KILL*


Hall of Fame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Avro Lancaster / Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress / Boeing-Stearman N2S "Kaydet" / Brewster F2A Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter / Bristol Beaufort / Chance Vought F4U Corsair / Chance-Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" / Commonwealth Boomerang / Commonwealth Wirraway / Consolidated B-24 Liberator / Consolidated PBY Catalina / Consolidated PB2Y Coronado / Consolidated PB4Y Privateer / Curtiss P-40 Warhawk / Curtiss SC Seahawk / Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando / De Havilland Mosquito / De Havilland Tiger Moth / Douglas A-20 Boston / Douglas A-26 Invader / Douglas C-47 Skytrain / Douglas SBD Dauntless / Fairey Swordfish / Fiat G.55 /Fokker C.X / Fokker G.I / Fokker T.V / Grumman F4F Wildcat / Grumman F6F Hellcat / Grumman F7F Tigercat / Grumman F8F Bearcat / Handley Page Halifax / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Hawker Typhoon / Lavochkin La-5 / Lockheed Hudson / Lockheed P-38 Lightning / Martin B-26 Marauder / Mikoyan MiG-3 / North American B-25 Mitchell / North American P-51 Mustang / Northrop P-61 Black Widow / Piper J-3 Cub / Republic P-47 Thunderbolt / Short Sterling / Short Sunderland /Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Taylorcraft L-2 "Grasshopper" / Westland Lysander / Yakolev Yak-3

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi B7A Grace / Aichi D3A Val / Aichi E13A Jake / Arado Ar 232 / Arado Ar-196 / Dornier Do24T / Fiat CR.42 "Falco" / Fiesler Fi156 / Focke-Wulf FW190A / Focke-Wulf FW190D / Focke-Wulf FW200 / Focke-Wulf Ta152 / Kawanishi H8K Emily / Heinkel He111 / Heinkel He 162 / Heinkel He 177 /Henschel Hs129 / Junkers Ju52 / Junkers Ju87 / Junkers Ju88 / Junkers Ju188 / Junkers 390 / Kawanishi N1K2 George /Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (Nick) / Kawasaki Ki-61 Tony / Kawasaki Ki-100 Otsu / Messerschmitt Bf109E / Messerschmitt Bf109F / Messerschmitt Bf109G / Messerschmitt Bf110 / Messerschmitt Me262A-1a / Mitsubishi A6M Zero / Mitsubishi G3M Nell / Mitsubishi G4M Betty / Mitsubishi J2M Raiden / Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah / Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe / Nakajima B5N2 Kate / Nakajima J1N1 Gekko / Nakajima B6N 'Tenzan' (Jill) / Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate / Yokosuka D4Y "Judy"

Other aircraft(non WWII):- Aerospatiale-BAC Concorde / Convair B-36 "Peacemaker" / Douglas Skyraider / Grumman F-14 Tomcat / North American F-86 Sabre

Hall of Shame:

ALLIED (WWII):- Amiot 143 / Avro Anson / Avro Manchester / Bell P-39 Airacobra / Bell P-63 Kingcobra / Beriev KOR-2 / Blackburn Skua / Blackburn Roc / Bloch MB.157 / Bloch MB.174 / Boeing P-26 Peashooter / Boulton Paul Defiant / Breguet 693 / Bristol Blenheim / Bristol Brigand / Curtiss P-36 Hawk / Curtiss SB2C Helldiver / Dewoitine D 520 / Douglas TBD Devastator / Fairey Albacore / Fairey Battle / Fairey Firefly / Fairey Seafox / Farman NC.223 / Fokker D.XXI / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Grumman F3F / Ilyushin IL-2 / Ilyushin Il-4 / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / LaGG-3 / Liore et Olivier LeO 451 / Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star / Lockheed PV-1 Ventura / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Martin JRM-1 Mars / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin Baltimore/ Mikoyan MiG-1 / Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 / Northrop N-1M / Percival Proctor / Petlyakov Pe-2 / Petlyakov Pe-8 / Polikarpov I-153 / Polikarpov I-16 / PZL P.11 / PZL P.23 Karas / Republic P-43 Lancer / Ryan Fireball / Stinson Reliant / Tupolev Tu-2 / Vickers Windsor / Vought SB2U Vindicator / Westland Welkin

AXIS (WWII):- Aichi D1A "Susie" / Avia B-534 / Bachem Ba349 Natter (Ba 349)/ Blohm Voss Bv138 / Breda Ba.88 / Breguet Bre.695 / Dornier Do17 / Dornier Do217 / Dornier Do335 / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Fiat G.50 / Focke-Wulf Ta154 / Heinkel He-51 / Heinkel He-114 / Heinkel He115 / Henschel Hs126 /Henschel Hs219 / IAR-80 / Junkers W.34 / Kawanishi H6K Mavis / Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lily" / Kawasaki Ki-102 Randy / Macchi MC.202 Folgore / Messerschmitt Me163 / Messerschmitt Me410B-2/U / Mitsubishi A5M Claude / Mitsubishi Ki-67 Peggy / Nakajima Ki-27 Nate / Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar / Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo / Nakajima Ki-49 Helen / Piaggio P.108 / Reggiane Re.2001 / Savoia Marchetti SM-79 Sparviero / Savoia-Marchetti SM.81

Other aircraft (non WWII):- Cessna 172 "Skyhawk" / Farman F.22 / Grumman OV-1 Mohawk 

I haven't played this before, but I'm surprised at some in the Shame column; the Tupolev Tu-2 for starters. Nevermind; some people have no taste...


----------



## Ilyushin IL-2 Sturmovik (Mar 19, 2014)

The Ilyushin Il-2 or Ilyushin IL-2M is hall o shamed or both


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2014)

I think this game is pretty much dead, last update was 2 years ago.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

I had forgotten about this game.


----------

